# Trump is right, US Muslims did celebrate 9-11



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

Didn't the entire Muslim world erupt in celebrations over 9-11?  I don't understand why people even doubt it, when we have US Muslims TODAY that are calling Islamic terrorists "freedom fighters". Here is part of Trump's evidence:


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 23, 2015)

Trump said he saw thousands in NJ celebrating.

Let's keep you in reality, Roudy.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

Anybody who thinks Muslims in US or outside weren't celebrating 9-11 as a whole is being delusional. There were some that didn't, but as a community the theme was "good, the US got what it deserved". But if you choose to kid yourself that's fine.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Anybody who thinks Muslims in US or outside weren't celebrating 9-11 as a whole is being delusional. There were some that didn't hit as a community the theme was "good, the US got what it deserved". But if you choose to kid yourself that's fine.


Roudy, you are not super Jew, you just don't have what it takes.

Your buddy Trump was saying he saw thousands of Muslims celebrating in NJ, personally.

He did not.

You did not.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

There is a big Muslim community in NJ, I don't live in that shithole but I read many articles about American Muslims in Paterson passing out sweets and celebrating 9-11.

Do you really think they were sad?  You're kidding yourself.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2015)

CNN even did a report on this a few years ago.
Let me see if I can find it..


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> There is a big Muslim community in NJ, I don't live in that shithole but I read many articles about American Muslims in Paterson passing out sweets and celebrating 9-11.
> 
> Do you really think they were sad?  You're kidding yourself.


"Sad" is your word, not mine.  I did not use it.  There were not thousands celebrating that Trump saw.

Don't even suggest it.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > There is a big Muslim community in NJ, I don't live in that shithole but I read many articles about American Muslims in Paterson passing out sweets and celebrating 9-11.
> ...



Probably more than thousands.  But they didn't hit the streets celebrating, It was among friends and family.  Think what you want. Why do you think they're any different than the Muslims who lived abroad and celebrated?  They aren't.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2015)

Revolution muslim was CNN. I am looking for the Washington post article about it..


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2015)

Northern New Jersey Draws Probers' Eyes


----------



## CremeBrulee (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You know this how?


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2015)

In Jersey City, within hours of two jetliners' plowing into the World Trade Center, law enforcement authorities detained and questioned a number of people who were allegedly seen celebrating the attacks and holding tailgate-style parties on rooftops while they watched the devastation on the other side of the river.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Nov 23, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> In Jersey City, within hours of two jetliners' plowing into the World Trade Center, law enforcement authorities detained and questioned a number of people who were allegedly seen celebrating the attacks and holding tailgate-style parties on rooftops while they watched the devastation on the other side of the river.


There would be police reports then. Right?


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2015)

CremeBrulee said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > In Jersey City, within hours of two jetliners' plowing into the World Trade Center, law enforcement authorities detained and questioned a number of people who were allegedly seen celebrating the attacks and holding tailgate-style parties on rooftops while they watched the devastation on the other side of the river.
> ...


 Go look and see


----------



## paperview (Nov 23, 2015)

"I watched in Jersey City, N.J., where thousands and thousands of people were cheering" as the World Trade Center collapsed.   
— Donald Trump on Saturday, November 21st, 2015 in comments during a speech.






As to the "allegedy" & "number of people"  --

"Regarding Jersey City, which Trump mentioned specifically, we found two uncorroborated and unsourced mentions.  Neither begins to approach the scale Trump described.

The _Associated Press_, on Sept. 17, 2001, described "rumors of rooftop celebrations of the attack by Muslims" in Jersey City. But the same report said those rumors were *"unfounded.*"

The _Washington Post_, on Sept. 18, 2001, published an article that claimed "law enforcement authorities detained and questioned a number of people who were allegedly seen celebrating the attacks and holding tailgate-style parties on rooftops while they watched the devastation on the other side of the river." The _Post _story includes no source for this information, and we found no evidence that any of these allegations ever stuck."

Fact-checking Trump's claim that thousands in New Jersey cheered when World Trade Center tumbled


=============



*Our ruling*

"Trump said he "watched in Jersey City, N.J., where thousands and thousands of people were cheering" as the World Trade Center collapsed.

This defies basic logic. If thousands and thousands of people were celebrating the 9/11 attacks on American soil, many people beyond Trump would remember it. And in the 21st century, there would be video or visual evidence.

Instead, all we found were a couple of news articles that described rumors of celebrations that were either debunked or unproven.

Trump’s recollection of events in New Jersey in the hours after the Sept. 11, 2001, terrorist attacks flies in the face of all the evidence we could find. We rate this statement Pants on Fire."


----------



## paperview (Nov 23, 2015)

And look at this -- Hell froze over ...
Breitbart agrees

New Jersey Muslim Celebrations on 9/11 'Unfounded' - Breitbart


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2015)

paperview said:


> And look at this -- Hell froze over ...
> Breitbart agrees
> 
> New Jersey Muslim Celebrations on 9/11 'Unfounded' - Breitbart


 Yea, I think the "thousands" claim was a little much...


----------



## dannyboys (Nov 23, 2015)

Dearborn is the epicenter of radical Islamofascism in the US.
There are enough guns/ammo/high explosives hidden in hundreds of 'peace loving' muslim houses there to start WW111. And that is exactly what is about to happen.
Every fucking ISIS terrorist sneaking into the US is heading directly to Dearborn to PU the weapons thy are gong to use against peace loving 'non-believers'.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 23, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Dearborn is the epicenter of radical Islamofascism in the US.
> There are enough guns/ammo/high explosives hidden in hundreds of 'peace loving' muslim houses there to start WW111. And that is exactly what is about to happen.
> Every fucking ISIS terrorist sneaking into the US is heading directly to Dearborn to PU the weapons thy are gong to use against peace loving 'non-believers'.



Why exactly do you want to deny Americans their Constitutional right to own guns- if they live in Dearborn?


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Didn't the entire Muslim world erupt in celebrations over 9-11?  I don't understand why people even doubt it, when we have US Muslims TODAY that are calling Islamic terrorists "freedom fighters". Here is part of Trump's evidence:



LOL- the radical Islams- calling for Muslims to recognize "Obama as the enemy he is"


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I am not questioning that certain peoples celebrated "among friends and family," I am questioning and calling out Trump's lie that he saw "thousands" doing it in NJ.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 23, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Dearborn is the epicenter of radical Islamofascism in the US.
> ...


dannyboys is one of those folks who wants to talk about color when Muslims have mass actions and people die, but when whites do it he wants to talk about guns.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Didn't the entire Muslim world erupt in celebrations over 9-11?  I don't understand why people even doubt it, when we have US Muslims TODAY that are calling Islamic terrorists "freedom fighters". Here is part of Trump's evidence:



Just to point out- we have had American posters here at USMB call the Oklahoma City Bombers heroes- the children who died there 'collateral damage' in the heroic fight against the U.S. government. 

Not to hard to find some people who hate others so much that they applaud death and mayhem. 

Of course its not too hard to find those who will decide that all American Muslims are guilty if they can find one American Muslim who is an asshole.


----------



## Camp (Nov 23, 2015)

Trump is a dishonest hustler and liar. His fan club supports him because they are suckers.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

CremeBrulee said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Articles, observations by New Yorkers and people in New Jersey and Dearborn Michigan.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't the entire Muslim world erupt in celebrations over 9-11?  I don't understand why people even doubt it, when we have US Muslims TODAY that are calling Islamic terrorists "freedom fighters". Here is part of Trump's evidence:
> ...


LOL, you missed the part that they were celebrating 9-11 I guess.  And you called them "radical Islams",  not only grammatically incorrect, but a term which the dumbocrats refuse to utter.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


None of that validates that Trump said he saw thousands in NJ celebrating in the streets.  We have a candidate who believes his imaginations are real even when pointed out that they are not.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't the entire Muslim world erupt in celebrations over 9-11?  I don't understand why people even doubt it, when we have US Muslims TODAY that are calling Islamic terrorists "freedom fighters". Here is part of Trump's evidence:
> ...


Still doesn't explain why half a billion Muslims jumped with joy on 9-11 throughout the world.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...



He said he saw footage I believe.  And he is 100% correct, Muslims did celebrate, in the millions.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Didn't the entire Muslim world erupt in celebrations over 9-11?  I don't understand why people even doubt it, when we have US Muslims TODAY that are calling Islamic terrorists "freedom fighters". Here is part of Trump's evidence:


Pathological liar Trump's followers are pathological liars just like him.

First of all, pathological liar Trump said he saw them in New Jersey on the day of 9/11 2001 and your clip is from 2009 after the Nov 5, 2009 Fort Hood shootings.
And secondly your clip was from NYC.
So that makes you a lying POS like Trump!!!


----------



## Camp (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


That is not the issue. Trump said thousands celebrated in the streets in NJ and swears he saw it on TV. He is lying. He saw no such thing and know one can show that those things are real and not just lies made up by Trump.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> There is a big Muslim community in NJ, I don't live in that shithole but *I read many articles about American Muslims in Paterson passing out sweets and celebrating 9-11.*
> 
> Do you really think they were sad?  You're kidding yourself.


And that was a lie too.
You are really the scum of the Earth!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 23, 2015)

Link it, or admit you are a squirrel looking for a  nut, Roudy.

He said he saw thousands in NJ, not Kuwait or your backyard or wherever, celebrating the fall of the towers.


----------



## charwin95 (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Dude... I know lots of people in Jersey. They are friends and neighbors of these people. Wonder why I have not heard from them and I heard from you which you don't nothing about Muslims in Jersey. When news like these comes about like 911 or Paris attack. They stay mum and embarrass. This is their home wants a better life and living for their family. 
On the side. I know that Egyptians here in California celebrated when Morsi was overthrown.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't the entire Muslim world erupt in celebrations over 9-11?  I don't understand why people even doubt it, when we have US Muslims TODAY that are calling Islamic terrorists "freedom fighters". Here is part of Trump's evidence:
> ...


It doesn't make me a liar if it's true and you know that it's true.  So that makes you a liar.  Trump is good at telling it exactly like it is, and he doesn't hold back anything.  That's his style, and why people like him.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You are a liar when you say that Trump saw thousands celebrating in NJ.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Seriously?  You are being delusional.  And so is anyone who thinks Muslims, American or not, weren't celebrating on 9-11.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


First of all the lie is being promoted by the leftist hack jobs, Trump never said he personally saw them celebrate, he said it was "well covered" and it was.  Second, there are many news reports and articles that cited these celebrations:

The media jumped on Donald Trump for saying that some Muslims cheered 9/11 in New Jersey, attempting to rewrite history to their liking, _1984_ style.

Republican presidential frontrunner Donald Trump defended comments he made Saturday saying he saw thousands of people in Jersey City, New Jersey cheering when the World Trade Center was destroyed on September 11, 2001.

*"There were people that were cheering on the other side of New Jersey where you have large Arab populations,” he told George Stephanopoulos today on ABC’s “This Week.” "They were cheering as the World Trade Center came down. I know it might be not politically correct for you to talk about it, but there were people cheering as that building came down -- as those buildings came down, and that tells you something. It was well covered at the time."*

Let's get back to New Jersey in a moment.  It is curious, when the media take on this question, that they carefully skirt the larger issue: did many Muslims in general, worldwide, celebrate the 9/11 terrorist attack?  The media did not examine this question because there is a lot of evidence that yes, in fact, many Muslims celebrated all over the world.

In Germany, Muslims celebrated with rockets: Altogether, hundreds of rockets were shooting skyward in celebration, just as most Berliners were searching for words to express their horror.

BEIRUT-- Walking downtown, I realized that the offspring of this great civilization were celebrating a terrorist outrage. And I am not talking about destitute people. Those who were cheering belonged to the elite of the Paris of Middle East: professionals wearing double-breasted suits, charming blond ladies, pretty teenagers in tailored jeans.

A poll of Egyptians:  91% said they supported and rejoiced the attacks of 9/11....

I stood in the home of a very close friend in Bahrain watching the towers go down. They were Bahrainis and they cheered as lives were lost. I was absolutely shocked to see this reaction to wanton murder....

_I was working in Jedda, Saudi Arabia, in my office at the King Faisal Hospital I look up at them, the Head of Personnel, several men from the finance department, and the rest of them, and the second plane is coming in. Live. You have never seen such broad smiles. They were joyous._

From the suburbs of Washington, DC, a former tenant witnesses the reaction in the Skyline Towers, Pentagon-area apartments popular with Saudi diplomats and Muslim immigrants:

"As the World Trade Center collapsed from the earlier attacks by Hanjour's confederates, residents could be heard rejoicing throughout the complex....

And, not to be left out, here's a video of Palestinians looking ecstatic.

But the media didn't inquire if many Muslims throughout the world celebrated 9/11.  That wasn't a question that interested them.

So let's get back to New Jersey.

I can't link to a video showing Muslims celebrating in New Jersey, but I can say that I, too, personally remember seeing the same video that Trump described, of Arabs (or Arab-Americans?) celebrating in the suburbs of New Jersey right after 9/11.  I have a very clear memory of this.

And in case you don't believe me, or Donald Trump, there was a story in the Washington Post confirming this:

*In Jersey City, within hours of two jetliners’ plowing into the World Trade Center, law enforcement authorities detained and questioned a number of people who were allegedly seen celebrating the attacks and holding tailgate-style parties on rooftops while they watched the devastation on the other side of the river.*

Why does any of this matter?  The media continue to try to paint Trump as a bigot.  This all ties into the refugee question.  If we admit more refugees, will some be sympathetic to terrorists?  It's easy to get to "yes" if you know, as I do, that some here already support terrorism.

Since our refugees come from other countries, not New Jersey, you would think the media would want to examine foreign Muslim support for radical Islam.  You would think they would want to see these polls showing alarming percentages of foreign Muslims who support attacks on America.  And have a look at this poll, which shows that 5% of Muslim Americans support radical Islam and 14% of American Muslims claim to have "no opinion" of radical Islam.  Admitting more Muslims to America during this time of war exposes Americans to large and unwarranted risks.

But this is not the question the media want to look at.  They are only interested in Muslims in Jersey City, New Jersey.  Perhaps they should look into the arrest of this Islamic bomber who lived in Jersey City, or how the Islamic Center of Jersey City promotes jihad, or the arrest of this West New Yorker (that's right next to Jersey City) who was providing support for ISIS.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Seriously?  You are being delusional.  And so is anyone who thinks Muslims, American or not, weren't celebrating on 9-11.


You are foolishly deflecting, Roudy.  You have been caught.  Admit it, then scurry away.

Yes Trump said it.

Why are you, a Jew, supporting a brown shirt like Trump.  That's filthy.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 23, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Dearborn is the epicenter of radical Islamofascism in the US.
> There are enough guns/ammo/high explosives hidden in hundreds of 'peace loving' muslim houses there to start WW111. And that is exactly what is about to happen.
> Every fucking ISIS terrorist sneaking into the US is heading directly to Dearborn to PU the weapons thy are gong to use against peace loving 'non-believers'.


The ignorance and stupidity of this is remarkable, as is the unwarranted hate and bigotry.

This is of course delusional and unfounded, the product of mental illness.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 23, 2015)

"Trump is right, US Muslims did celebrate 9-11"

Trump is wrong – and the idiotic thread premise is a proven lie.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously?  You are being delusional.  And so is anyone who thinks Muslims, American or not, weren't celebrating on 9-11.
> ...


I find that funny especially since you are a Jew who supports the new democrat party which embraces antisemitism and stabbing Israel in the back as it's platform.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

*The Washington Post reported on September 18, 2001*–one week after the 9/11 Islamic terror attacks, that the law enforcement officers were investigating people in Muslim enclaves of Jersey City, New Jersey who were seen the day of the attacks celebrating and holding rooftop parties to watch the aftermath of the attack on the Twin Towers unfold across the Hudson River in New York City. One of the Post’s reporters later stated his sources were eyewitnesses and Jersey City police officers.

*The issue of Muslims in New Jersey celebrating the attacks was raised recently by leading Republican presidential candidate Donald Trump.*

Excerpt from the Washington Post:

“The FBI investigation into the terrorist attacks on the World Trade Center and Pentagon has led agents back to a familiar area: northern New Jersey.

“It was there, in Jersey City, just across the Hudson River from Manhattan, that a Muslim cell plotted the 1993 bombing of the twin towers and sought to destroy other New York landmarks as part of an urban guerrilla war against the United States.

“It is believed that 13 of those detained by federal authorities for questioning in its probe into the worst terrorist act in U.S. history are from northeastern New Jersey, some from the same Journal Square area where suspects in the 1993 bombing lived.

…”In October 1995, Sheik Omar Abdel-Rahman, an Egyptian cleric who delivered fiery sermons at a run-down mosque in Jersey City, was convicted of directing the conspiracy to blow up the United Nations, an FBI building, and three bridges and tunnels linking New York and New Jersey. He was also convicted of being part of a plot to kill Egyptian President Hosni Mubarak. Sayyid Nosair of Jersey City and Cliffside Park was also charged in the 1990 killing of Rabbi Meir Kahane in Manhattan. The Kahane murder was the beginning of a series of militant acts by the Muslim cell that was encouraged by Abdel-Rahman, the group’s spiritual leader.”

…”Jersey City, an urban enclave of 240,055 people that is home to one of the largest Arab populations among U.S. cities…”

*…”In Jersey City, within hours of two jetliners’ plowing into the World Trade Center, law enforcement authorities detained and questioned a number of people who were allegedly seen celebrating the attacks and holding tailgate-style parties on rooftops while they watched the devastation on the other side of the river.”*

H/t Powerline

John Hindraker at Powerline reported the Post article earlier Sunday and added that one of the reporters on the story, Serge F. Kovaleski, had informed a researcher, *Irfan Khawaja*, who was looking into whether Muslims in northern New Jersey had celebrated the 9/11 attacks that his sources for the report on Jersey City were Jersey City police officers.

*Then there is this follow-up from Irfan Khawaja in July 2004:*

In an email to me on Dec. 16, 2003, Kovaleski indicated that his information had come from the Jersey City Police Department, and that he had confirmed the JCPD’s information via interviews of eyewitnesses of the celebration.

I don’t think Trump saw anyone celebrating in Jersey City on television, but I could be wrong about that. In any event, NPR, the New York Times and the Associated Press are simply wrong when they tell their audiences that there is no evidence of Muslims in America celebrating on September 11, and no contemporaneous news stories to that effect.

Why does this happen? Are NPR, the Times and the AP incapable of using Google? Perhaps. But here is another possibility: note that the Times and the AP coyly limited their denials to news accounts of “mass cheering” or “mass celebrations” in Jersey City. I think they found the Washington Post story but preferred not to mention it. Instead, they deceived their readers by silently making the implicit judgment that “a number of people” are not a “mass.”

I think that these news outlets are so hysterically eager to discredit any concerns about Islam that they won’t let something as minor as the facts get in their way. There is dishonesty here, but it is on the part of NPR, the New York Times and the Associated Press, not Donald Trump.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously?  You are being delusional.  And so is anyone who thinks Muslims, American or not, weren't celebrating on 9-11.
> ...


That's an interesting observation.

It's a remarkable phenomenon where in some cases the oppressed become the oppressors.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You humor is ill.  I am not  Jewish, not by birth not by adoption.  You are a Jew who supports a brown shirt.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You guys keep putting all your eggs in the Hillary basket, she a criminal who lied to the American people and wiped out the evidence on her computer.  Trump is smelling like roses compared to someone like her which will just give us more of disaster that Obama has brought us.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


That makes it even worse, that you try to put yourself in the shoes of Jews.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


It's even better, because I am correcting a foolish brown shirt Jew like you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 23, 2015)

Trump is bad, as bad as HRC.  That's why we need Rubio or Kasich.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You don't need to correct me, I have enough life experience including with Muslims to know that regardless of their nationality, 9-11 became a Muslim holiday of celebrations.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > It's even better, because I am correcting a foolish brown shirt Jew like you.
> ...


That is not the point.  The point is that you a Jew defended the lie of a brown shirt presidential candidate.  That is filth.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 23, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> In Jersey City, within hours of two jetliners' plowing into the World Trade Center, law enforcement authorities detained and questioned a number of people who were allegedly *seen celebrating the attacks and holding tailgate-style parties on rooftops while they watched the devastation on the other side of the river.*


Same lie, different liar.
It was 5 ISRAELIS who were arrested for celebrating and dancing in Jersey City on 9/11, 2001, NOT Arabs!!!


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


And you missed the part that it was after the Fort Hood shooting which was Nov 5, 2009 and they condemned Obama who was not president on 9/11, 2001 and the clip was recorded in NY City not Jersey City.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


"brown shirt candidate" is merely your definition of him.  In reality though, anybody who supports Obama and Hillary is supporting anti-Americanism, anti-capitalism,antisemitism, fascism and socialism.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



All of this is irrelevant if you are willing to be objective and understand that we are talking about a mindset and a culture.


----------



## toxicmedia (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Only an uneducated emotionally stunted spaz would support Donald Trump


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Seriously?  You are being delusional.  And so is anyone who thinks Muslims, American or not, weren't celebrating on 9-11.


I saw Trump and his family celebrating the Towers coming down on 9/11, 2001.
If you don't think he and his family are still celebrating then you are being delusional.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Funny how that applies more to Obama supporters.  The looters, rioters, thugs, criminals, thugs, hate mongerers who blame America, capitalism, and white people for all the problems in the world.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously?  You are being delusional.  And so is anyone who thinks Muslims, American or not, weren't celebrating on 9-11.
> ...


Maybe he was looking forward to getting the contract for rebuilding it?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Nov 23, 2015)

*Here is a post from national review:*

*"Yes, Muslims Were Celebrating In New Jersey As The Twin Towers Fell *
*



*

Posted on November 23, 2015 11:30 am  by Bill Quick

Trump on Muslim Cheers in New Jersey on 9/11: ‘It Did Happen. I Saw It.’ | National Review Online

After more or less calling Trump an outright liar about Muslims in New Jersey cheering the Fall of the Towers, Jim Geraghty gets yanked up short by Powerline:

UPDATE: Powerline points to a line in the September 18 edition of the _Washington Post:_



> In Jersey City, within hours of two jetliners’ plowing into the World Trade Center, law enforcement authorities detained and questioned a number of people who were allegedly seen celebrating the attacks and holding tailgate-style parties on rooftops while they watched the devastation on the other side of the river.
> 
> So what is “a number”? Is it close to Trump’s asserted “thousands and thousands”?
> 
> ...


"

Yes, Muslims Were Celebrating In New Jersey As The Twin Towers Fell




To recap:  My favorite excerpt:

*Geraghty: “Gosh, your numbers aren’t accurate. It wasn’t thousands.”*


*Trump: “You concede that some did, though?”*


*Geraghty: “Murp. Mumble.” (Teeth grind). “Well, yeah.”*


*Trump: “I win.”*


----------



## toxicmedia (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You sound like you're trying to spin a gross generalization, into something valid.

Almost every bad thing that has happened between people at war, involved people at one point or another, deciding an entire culture, race, or group, had a "mindset" that was a threat


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 23, 2015)

All False statements involving Donald Trump | PolitiFact

*All False statements involving Donald Trump*


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> All of this is irrelevant if you are willing to be objective and understand that we are talking about a mindset and a culture.


Right the mindset and culture of lies of the Right like Trump.


----------



## idb (Nov 23, 2015)

*God damned Christians!*




> Westboro Baptist Church Tweet: ‘Thank God For 9/11′


Westboro Baptist Church Tweet: ‘Thank God For 9/11′


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > All of this is irrelevant if you are willing to be objective and understand that we are talking about a mindset and a culture.
> ...


The mindset of the left is what brings us events like Paris.  They attack and slaughter us and we are busy apologizing and shutting people up.  They loot, riot and burn down cities, and the left is busy justifying their "cause" as if they really have one.  Shining the light on individual cases of the mishandling of black criminals demonizing cops and whites in general, while blacks are killing blacks in record numbers in major urban areas.  Obama has driven the left over the ideological cliff.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Nov 23, 2015)

idb said:


> *God damned Christians!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look at that!

A tool like irritable douchebag (idb) imagines that the Westboro scumbags are in any way comparable to Christians just because they use that label.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

idb said:


> *God damned Christians!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damned Muslims:


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


The point is the brown shirt's lies about what happened in NJ.  Only you are talking HRC, which has nothing to do with his thread.  Stay focused.


----------



## idb (Nov 23, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > *God damned Christians!*
> ...


Muslims also claim that Daesh doesn't represent them.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> All of this is irrelevant if you are willing to be objective and understand that we are talking about a mindset and a culture.


What is relevant here is your lies.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 23, 2015)

There were not thousands of Muslims celebrating in NJ.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

idb said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


Yeah right.  That's why Muslims are flocking to them in the thousands, because they don't represent Islam.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> There were not thousands of Muslims celebrating in NJ.


There were tens of thousands.  I stand corrected.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > All of this is irrelevant if you are willing to be objective and understand that we are talking about a mindset and a culture.
> ...


Which you have no proof of.  The evidence and logic are on my side.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Nov 23, 2015)

idb said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



SOME Muslims do claim that.

And?

Is it "ok" for your kindred asshole pals to make glaring generalizations about ALL Christians based on the significantly tiny minority of pure inbred shitholes like the Westboro filth;

but insist that Islam is not a largely violence laden "religion" just because maybe 10 to 15% of them subscribe to the Jihadist insanity?

Personally, I think the significant MAJORITY of Muslims are pro-peace and like many of us, prefer to just be left the fuck alone.

That doesn't mean that there isn't a large proportion of them that want us dead.

I haven't seen any Jews and Christians lobbing off the heads of the Muslims lately.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > There were not thousands of Muslims celebrating in NJ.
> ...


Trump failed to see thousands of Muslims celebrating in the streets of New Jersey.  He lied. You and Ilar lie in protecting him.  You are a disgrace as a Jew.  You both are supporting a brown shirt for presidents.  You are filth.


----------



## idb (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


Yeah, right...devout Muslims every one!


> Two British terrorists who fled the UK to fight in Syria ordered books Islam For Dummies, The Koran For Dummies and Arabic For Dummies from Amazon ahead of their trip.
> 
> Read more: British terrorist friends travelled to Syria to join rebel fighters
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## idb (Nov 23, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...





> Is it "ok" for your kindred asshole pals to make glaring generalizations about ALL Christians based on the significantly tiny minority of pure inbred shitholes like the Westboro filth


No it isn't...which is my point entirely.
Well done.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


You calling him a brown shirt doesn't make him one.  FYI I am not a "Trump supporter" although he is one of the candidates that I often find myself in agreement with.  I think he's very good at manipulating the media and will tamp down his rhetoric once he becomes the nominee.


----------



## idb (Nov 23, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...





> I haven't seen any Jews and Christians lobbing off the heads of the Muslims lately.


No, but I have seen Christians bombing and shooting and destroying countries for no justifiable reason...except to claim that God told them to.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Nov 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Fakey, an established dishonest hack bitch, imagines that HE has some right to qualify what kind of Jew anybody else might be.

Meanwhile, I believe that Trump SAW some celebration by Muslims on TV.  I am also willing to believe that he confused what he saw.  From 2001 until now, time has warped the message.

He DID see Muslims celebrating because within a few days the TV news DID show Americans such Muslim celebrations -- albeit in other lands.  Like the make believe "land" known as Palestine.

And there WERE reports of Muslims in NJ also celebrating on rooftops.

I suspect that Trump has merely confused the two different things.

Regrettable, but not the same thing as "lying."

A full blown liar like Fakey ought to hold that distinction close to his dishonest heart.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Nov 23, 2015)

idb said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



No you haven't.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Nov 23, 2015)

idb said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



So then you DO admit that you engage in the behavior which you pretend to condemn.

And when called on it, you now claim that you INTENDED your hypocrisy as a message.  

Not very well done.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

idb said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



While you provide us with your stupid false comparison one-off, since 9-11 the world has witnessed thousands of Muslim terrorist acts and slaughter / genocide of innocents and civilians by devout Muslims who claim they are following true Islam.  Keep up.


----------



## idb (Nov 23, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


Yep.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> There were not thousands of Muslims celebrating in NJ.


And you know this how?  Because it isn't politically correct to say it?


----------



## idb (Nov 23, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


I admit no such thing.
I taught you a lesson is all.
You understood it and I give you an 'A'...and a shiny stick-on star.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

idb said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Christian countries are secular and aren't engaged in a religious crusade as Muslims are.  Another false bullshit comparison.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Nov 23, 2015)

idb said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Repeating your false claim doesn't change the fact that it's just a false claim.

Confirming that you ARE a liar doesn't exactly "make your case," irritable bowel boi.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Correct.  There was footage of millions of Muslims protesting and burning American flags all over the world.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Nov 23, 2015)

idb said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



I helped you expose yourself as the blatant liar you are.

I award myself a gold star for exposing liars such as you.

You can attempt to now skulk away from the exposure with more of your posturing and false claims.

Fully expected.  Still unpersuasive of you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You have none of that, little brown shirt.  Trump lied, you lied for him, Ilar lied for you and Trump.

That is the logic of the evidence against you.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Nov 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Trump, maybe, was wrong.  But Fakey (a turd known for his complete lack of even the first slightest hint of an ability to be honest) can't even use the word "lie" without being an abject liar.

Fakey lies ABOUT Trump a lot.  That doesn't suffice to make Trump a liar.

Fakey should know this.  Maybe he does.  But since Fakey is nothing but a turd liar, he will never be honest about it.


----------



## idb (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


Odd then that GW Bush said that God told him to go into Iraq.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Brown shirt brown shirt, brown shirt.  What are you a one-trick pony.  Who cares if you like Trump or not.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Nov 23, 2015)

idb said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



That may have been one (ONE) of his reasons to seek authority for going into Iraq. 

But it wasn't the reason (not EVEN "one of" the reasons) for why Congress AUTHORIZED it.

So your fail is now pretty much complete.


----------



## idb (Nov 23, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


Coming up with amusing derogatory names doesn't make me wrong.
As people on your side repeatedly tell us...you don't see Muslim countries bombing Iraq or Syria.
So, who does that leave?
Countries claiming that their Christian God is on their side.
The Iraq war was unjustified, hundreds of thousands of innocents died...a perfect definition of terrorism.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I am not worried about Trump, because he won't make it.  But you are lying when you say that Trump did not lie.  Brown shirts, like Ilar, lie.  Don't be like Ilar.


----------



## idb (Nov 23, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


What a disappointment you are.
You've only exposed your own ignorance...and your childish rush to claim victory is...well..childish.
I change your grade to 'F'.
Sorry.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 23, 2015)

Trump was wrong, not maybe.

Ilar was wrong, for sure.  He is a brown shirt, and brown shirts lie.


----------



## idb (Nov 23, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


So, you admit that it was partly a Christian invasion?
Back to a 'C'...go for a 'B'...you're on a roll!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Nov 23, 2015)

idb said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



No.

What makes you wrong is the wrongness of the stupid shit you spew.

I do see ISIS (a wannabe Islamic STATE, by the way) doing a whole lot of bombing and other vile kinds of butchery.

Or hadn't you noticed?

I see Russia doing some bombing and I don't think THEY consider themselves a "Christian nation."

I see that the United States went into Iraq for a whole array of reasons and not one of them had a blessed THING to do with God or the fact that a majority of the American people are nominally Christians.

The Iraq war may have been unwise or it may not have been.  Either way, there were a whole LOT of justifications for it however.  So, you really need to stop stating your vapid mere opinions as though those opinions constituted the fact of the matters on which you project your bile.

Now, it IS true that innocents did die.  Check the historical record and feel obliged to show us ANY war where innocents haven't died.  War sucks.  This is not exactly news, dip-shit.

Plus, the fact that innocents died is NOT the definition AT ALL (much less a "perfect" definition) of "terrorism," you ignorant dope.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Nov 23, 2015)

idb said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



No.  I obviously didn't "admit" any such thing.  I denied it.  (In the real world, one can admit something if -- but only if -- it happens to be true.  YOUR contentions are generally false.  So "admission" is not even a possible option.)

Substituting your desired conclusion for the opposite thing I stated only reveals that you are an idiot or a liar.  Possibly both.

If I were to bother grading you, which would be pointless given your apparent mental retardation, you wouldn't even get a gentleman's F.  The letter grade would have to go much lower.


----------



## idb (Nov 23, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


God told Bush to invade Iraq.
He didn't say whether God gave him a reason.
The invaders terrorised the Iraqi citizens.

Look you clown...can't you see my point?
Shall I spell it out?

Saying that the Paris and other terrorism attacks are an attack on Christianity by Islam is just as valid as saying that the attack on Iraq was an attack on Islam by Christianity.
The attackers can claim any justification they want.
Just because one side claims that they are representing their religion doesn't mean that they are.


----------



## idb (Nov 23, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


You didn't say this in your previous post?
"That may have been one (ONE) of his reasons to seek authority for going into Iraq."


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 23, 2015)

Nobody doubts certain Muslims celebrated the 9 11 disaster.

But Trump is wrong that he saw thousands of Muslims celebrating it in NJ.

Any who say otherwise are malignant ideologue brown shirts.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Nov 23, 2015)

idb said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Bush prayed on it.  He BELIEVED that God told him to proceed.  Maybe HE did.  Maybe HE didn't. Prior to the invasion the Iraqi leader and his minions terrorized the Iraqi people.  THAT doesn't seem to trouble you though.  Hm.  In actuality, with a few tragic exceptions, the US forces terrorized nobody.  So feel obligated to lay aside your unpersuasive stale and baseless propaganda claims.

So listen you fucking asshole.  You HAVE no point, as all folks WITH a brain can plainly see.

the attack on Paris by the likes of ISIS jihadist filth wasn't an attack against Christianity.  It was an attack on a Western Power.  And yes.  The jihadist filth can make ANY claim to lay claim to their false "justification" they may seek to spew.  That does NOT mean that their proclaimed reason is their actual reason.

Let me help you out a bit -- since you are far too tragically stupid to handle a simple thing like "analogy."  There must, as a first order of business, be a valid ANALOG in there somewhere.  Thus, the term "analogy."

Your fail, apparently, is ongoing and endless.  You truly suck at this.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 23, 2015)

Ilar posts and everyone


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Nov 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nobody doubts certain Muslims celebrated the 9 11 disaster.
> 
> But Trump is wrong that he saw thousands of Muslims celebrating it in NJ.
> 
> Any who say otherwise are malignant ideologue brown shirts.



I happen (almost by accident) to agree with a portion of what the rat twat, Fakey, just said.  In fact, I already said that part.  I happen to believe that Trump did _not_ see "thousands of Americans celebrating in NJ."  With the passage of time, I think he conflated separate things.

But the essence of what he was referencing was that there is an element of the Muslim population (both here and abroad) that does revel in Islamic terrorist efforts inflicted on the West and on America and Americans.  

I wish Obumbler had some notion of doing something significant about the threat of Islamic terrorism.

Fakey wishes, now, to go down on our feckless leader.  So much Obumbler salad to toss;  So little time.  Poor Fakey.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Nov 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ilar posts and everyone



Fakey posts and folks tend to feel nauseated.

They know him as the abject craven lying rat twat he is.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 23, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ilar posts and everyone
> ...


Says the craven coward, even our own detestable Ilar.


----------



## idb (Nov 23, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


Now you're just confused.
Where did I use an analogy?
I'm claiming an equivalence though...if it's acceptable to malign Islam because terrorists claim it as their justification, then it's equally acceptable to malign Christianity because of those that claim they're striking a blow for their God.

That I don't believe either view is neither here nor there.


'Analogy' is a good word though...I'm sure you'll be able to use it in an appropriate sentence sometime.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Nov 23, 2015)

idb said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



No.  I DID say that.  but the President, you dope, didn't have the ability to invade Iraq or commit our forces to the invasion absent the AUTHORITY granted by CONGRESS.

You should try to get familiar someday with how this Republic is designed to work and how, in this instance, it DID actually work.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> *The Washington Post reported on September 18, 2001*–one week after the 9/11 Islamic terror attacks, that the law enforcement officers were investigating people in Muslim enclaves of Jersey City, New Jersey who were seen the day of the attacks celebrating and holding rooftop parties to watch the aftermath of the attack on the Twin Towers unfold across the Hudson River in New York City. One of the Post’s reporters later stated his sources were eyewitnesses and Jersey City police officers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notice how the lying scum on the Right operate.

It says "PEOPLE" in "Muslim enclaves" of Jersey City which makes it sound like the people were Muslims, but they WEREN'T!!!!!
They were ISRAELIS!!!!! Then the lying scum sprinkle in half-truths like the police investigating.

Were Israelis Detained on Sept. 11 Spies?

*Were Israelis Detained on Sept. 11 Spies?*
Millions saw the horrific images of the World Trade Center attacks, and those who saw them won't forget them. But a New Jersey homemaker saw something that morning that *prompted an investigation into five young Israelis* and their possible connection to Israeli intelligence.

Maria, who asked us not to use her last name, had a view of the World Trade Center from her New Jersey apartment building. She remembers a neighbor calling her shortly after the first plane hit the towers.

She grabbed her binoculars and watched the destruction unfolding in lower Manhattan. But as she watched the disaster, something else caught her eye.

Maria says she saw three young men kneeling on the roof of a white van in the parking lot of her apartment building. "They seemed to be taking a movie," Maria said.

*The men were taking video or photos of themselves with the World Trade Center burning in the background*, she said. What struck Maria were the expressions on the men's faces. *"They were like happy, you know … They didn't look shocked to me*. I thought it was very strange," she said.

She found the behavior so suspicious that *she wrote down the license plate number of the van and called the police. Before long, the FBI was also on the scene, and a statewide bulletin was issued on the van.*

The plate number was traced to a van owned by a company called Urban Moving. Around 4 p.m. on Sept. 11, the van was spotted on a service road off Route 3, near New Jersey's Giants Stadium. A police officer pulled the van over, finding five men, between 22 and 27 years old, in the vehicle. The men were taken out of the van at gunpoint and handcuffed by police.

*The arresting officers said they saw a lot that aroused their suspicion about the men. One of the passengers had $4,700 in cash hidden in his sock. Another was carrying two foreign passports. A box cutter was found in the van. But perhaps the biggest surprise for the officers came when the five men identified themselves as Israeli citizens.*


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Nov 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



That was fast even by the idiot Fakey's typical sub-standard.

I had barely hit submit on a post referring to it as "craven," before it offered its  attempt at a withering rejoinder using the word

"craven."

Fakey cannot even stylize the notion of mirroring.

Hey Fakey, you dishonest rat twat, if you need any "new" word thingies, feel free to copy and paste *any* of my posts.

I know.  You will.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Nov 23, 2015)

idb said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



You didn't use the word analogy, you dumbass.

You don't even grasp that you can (weakly) attempt to use analogy even if you haven't labeled it AS analogy?

Damn, you are ignorant AND fucking stupid.

Claiming equivalence IS a form of analogy, you ignorant blow hard.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > *The Washington Post reported on September 18, 2001*–one week after the 9/11 Islamic terror attacks, that the law enforcement officers were investigating people in Muslim enclaves of Jersey City, New Jersey who were seen the day of the attacks celebrating and holding rooftop parties to watch the aftermath of the attack on the Twin Towers unfold across the Hudson River in New York City. One of the Post’s reporters later stated his sources were eyewitnesses and Jersey City police officers.
> ...



*Hello again, dipshit, the detained and released Israelis weren't *"*holding tailgate-style parties on rooftops while they watched the devastation on the other side of the river.”  What you cited therefore was an article from a bullshit site, with no relevance to the issue at hand.  *


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 23, 2015)

Fact-checkers are shredding Donald Trump's claims he saw people 'cheering' on 9/11 — Trump demands apology

Trump lies, Ilar lies, Roudy lies.


----------



## idb (Nov 23, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


You're having trouble seeing through the flecks of foam on your screen now...I'll pause while you give it a wipe.


Read my sentence...for your reference "Where did I use an analogy?".
If I had claimed to use the word 'analogy' I would have written something like "Where did I use 'analogy'".


But we digress...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 23, 2015)

Time to kerry boat Trump with the facts.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 23, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> *Here is a post from national review:*
> 
> *"Yes, Muslims Were Celebrating In New Jersey As The Twin Towers Fell *
> *
> ...


Again notice how the lying scum on the Right lie in packs with the same lie and citing their fellow lying scum.

It is the same story about the ISRAELIS again being passed off as Arabs to protect the lies of the pathological lying scum Trump.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Nov 23, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > *Here is a post from national review:*
> ...



Repeating the CLAIM that it "was" the Israelis is not the same as actual evidence (much less proof) that it had been Israelis.

I DO notice how the filthy ilk you associate with tends to make such claims without any feeling of need to back up your claims.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Nov 23, 2015)

idb said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



I am surprised that a person with your IQ 

can even breathe.

You poor fucking imbecile, you DID just lay claim to having offered an equivalence.

An  equivalence IS a form of analogy.

In short, you admit having done the very thing you persist in denying.

You couldn't be much dumber, you fucking idiot.  

Go play.  In traffic.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 23, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> And there WERE reports of Muslims in NJ also celebrating on rooftops.


No there weren't you worthless lying scum POS.
They were ISRAELIS dancing and celebrating on the rooftop and they were arrested by the Jersey City police and turned over to the FBI.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 23, 2015)

And Ilar Brown Shirt continues to lie.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Time to kerry boat Trump with the facts.



So far he's been spot-on on everything: illegal immigration, Syrian refugees, Islamic terrorism, to name a few.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Time to kerry boat Trump with the facts.
> ...


He lied about seeing thousands of Muslims cheering in NJ as the towers came down.  He is going to be kerry boated.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > And there WERE reports of Muslims in NJ also celebrating on rooftops.
> ...


bzzzz wrong again. Israelis weren't dancing on the rooftop. If you're going to spew conspiracy theories at least get the bullshit right.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


And thousands were not cheering in NJ as Trump said they were.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


It was from ABC you lying scum POS 
You just can't stop yourself from lying even after facing the truth, just like all lying scum Right-wingers.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


He was referring to seeing them on TV news broadcasts, as did many people.  Do you know as a fact that he's lying? No.  Actually regardless of whether he's lying, he's CORRECT, and that's what's important.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Which you know is false and wishful thinking.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


You just can't stop yourself from lying!


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Damn, the retard keeps coming back even after being humiliated.  The Israelis were indeed arrested, and then released, nobody is doubting that.  But they had nothing to do with the Muslims celebrating on rooftops.  Did you bother reading the article, DUMBASS?

"Around 4 p.m. on Sept. 11, *the van was spotted on a service road off Route 3*, near New Jersey's Giants Stadium. A police officer pulled the van over, finding five men, between 22 and 27 years old, in the vehicle."


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 23, 2015)

Trump was talking about thousands cheering in NJ, Roudy BrownShirt, and it is going to be on every channel over and over and over.


----------



## idb (Nov 23, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


Wow...how long can you keep on with this?
You said that I claimed to have used the word 'analogy'.
I never made such a claim and told you so.
Now you're angry at me because of your dopiness...and you've dived off in a different direction altogether.
Maybe you need some sleep?
It's hard to tell from this distance.


By the way...an analogy describes similar attributes between two situations that are otherwise different to make a point..."Muslims are like rabid dogs".
An equivalence is when the two things are the same..."Christians protesting outside a mosque are no different to Muslims protesting outside a church".


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Anybody who thinks Muslims in US or outside weren't celebrating 9-11 as a whole is being delusional. There were some that didn't, but as a community the theme was "good, the US got what it deserved". But if you choose to kid yourself that's fine.



Delusional or not, the burden is on you to prove they did..in New Jersey.  Which you cant because it's not true.

Does that matter?  Not to uou, I guess


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


That's right, the Joooos did 9-11 and Muslims celebrated it!  

Liberalism is a mental disorder.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


While I completely disagree with Roudy on this concerning Mr. Trump,  the whole Mossad/Israeli 9/11 attack is freakin craaaaazy.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 23, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Repeating the CLAIM that it "was" the Israelis is not the same as *actual evidence (much less proof) that it had been Israelis.*
> 
> I DO notice how the filthy ilk you associate with tends to make such claims without any feeling of need to back up your claims.


The evidence is a witness saw them and reported them to the police giving them the license number of the van they were partying on. The police found the van and arrested them and it turned out that they were Israelis not Arabs. The Jersey City police turned them over to the FBI and they were detained by Bush for several months and then deported.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody who thinks Muslims in US or outside weren't celebrating 9-11 as a whole is being delusional. There were some that didn't, but as a community the theme was "good, the US got what it deserved". But if you choose to kid yourself that's fine.
> ...


So what you're claiming to be true is that millions Muslims DIDN'T celebrate on 9-11?  Okay, whatever.  Certain level of delusion to believe that one.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Repeating the CLAIM that it "was" the Israelis is not the same as *actual evidence (much less proof) that it had been Israelis.*
> ...


yes, yes, yes, I agree, the Joooos did it.  So why is Bin Laden heralded as a holy warrior and Muslim hero who was behind 9-11 then?


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Worthless lying scum that you are you flipped it around.
The Saudi Muslims did 9/11 and the Jews celebrated.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You can believe what you want bit you don't get to make up your own facts. Saying that hundreds were cheering in New Jersey is a flat out lie.

If you don't believe it, that's fine. But the truth doesn't care if you believe it or not.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


You obviously need your Straw Man to continue your lying.
The Jews did the celebrating in Jersey City, not the Arabs the pathological lying scum POS Trump said he saw.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



But no Muslims celebrated right?  Do you know why the Israelis were pulled over?  Because they were videotaping and looked middle eastern, and some paranoid old woman called the cops.  That's what happened.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Nah, the observations of Arabs celebrating on roof tops in Arab areas had nothing to do with this one isolated incident of a van being pulled over in a remote area near a stadium.  But you bring it up because you are a desperate liberal whack job.  Now flush yourself down the toilet, you're stinking up the board.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Yeah, dumb ass, the van with the LICENSE NUMBER the witness who saw the Israelis dancing and cheering GAVE to the JC police."asshole:


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Fine believe what you want, but it has nothing to do with the truth. Muslims were celebrating in the millions across the world, and in the thousands here in the US.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Yeah, you left out the part where the woman saw them enjoying the burning towers.

Maria says she saw three young men kneeling on the roof of a white van in the parking lot of her apartment building. "They seemed to be taking a movie," Maria said.

*The men were taking video or photos of themselves with the World Trade Center burning in the background,* she said. *What struck Maria were the expressions on the men's faces.* "*They were like happy*, you know … They didn't look shocked to me. I thought it was very strange," she said.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



That's a feeling...not the truth.

The difference is yiu cannot prove a feeling but an event is provable. And you have a problem proving it which isn't my fault.

You can duke it out with reality but you'll lose


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



....anyhow its bullshit and off topic and has nothing to do with Muslim Americans celebrating, which they did.  You brought it in because I showed articles with police reports and witnesses discussing Muslims celebrating.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



In reality I'll win.  Millions of Muslims were celebrating across the world on 9-11, is documented fact.  And so is Muslims celebrating in the US.  I showed you a few articles but if one were to do an honest investigation, you'll find plenty of evidence that thousands of American Muslims were indeed celebrating on that tragic day.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Damn, and old woman looking out of her window could tell if 5 middle eastern looking Muslims, were..."like happy".


----------



## Liminal (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Didn't the entire Muslim world erupt in celebrations over 9-11?  I don't understand why people even doubt it, when we have US Muslims TODAY that are calling Islamic terrorists "freedom fighters". Here is part of Trump's evidence:


None of which substantiates anything Trump said.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 23, 2015)

Camp said:


> Trump is a dishonest hustler and liar. His fan club supports him because they are suckers.



A liberal knows how to recognize these things.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Millions of Muslims were celebrating across the world on 9-11, is documented fact.



Ok, but what isn't a fact is that Trump saw thousands of Muslims in America celebrating.

Now I know that New Jersey probably sounds like "around the world" to you but that's your problem, not mine.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> ....anyhow its bullshit and off topic and has nothing to do with Muslim Americans celebrating, which they did.  You brought it in because I showed articles with *police reports and witnesses discussing Muslims celebrating*.


You are still LYING!
You showed NO police reports discussing Muslims. The only Jersey City police action involved the 5 Israelis.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


She had field glasses, so yes she could see the Israelis were happy.
Try to lie again, sucker.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 24, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Millions of Muslims were celebrating across the world on 9-11, is documented fact.
> ...


Ok whatever.  I can't speak for Trump, if he says he saw footage of it then I have to take him for his word.  Carson, who Trump has been pummeling, is also claiming that he saw the same thing as well.  Point is whether they could have seen and therefore mistaken overseas footage as domestic, in theory both Trump and Carson are correct.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 24, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Again, d-bag, that article has nothing to do whatever with the people being referred to in this article:

*The Washington Post reported on September 18, 2001*–one week after the 9/11 Islamic terror attacks, that the law enforcement officers were investigating people in Muslim enclaves of Jersey City, New Jersey who were seen the day of the attacks celebrating and holding rooftop parties to watch the aftermath of the attack on the Twin Towers unfold across the Hudson River in New York City. One of the Post’s reporters later stated his sources were eyewitnesses and Jersey City police officers.

*…”In Jersey City, within hours of two jetliners’ plowing into the World Trade Center, law enforcement authorities detained and questioned a number of people who were allegedly seen celebrating the attacks and holding tailgate-style parties on rooftops while they watched the devastation on the other side of the river.”*

In an email to me on Dec. 16, 2003, Kovaleski indicated that his information had come from the Jersey City Police Department, and that he had confirmed the JCPD’s information via interviews of eyewitnesses of the celebration.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 24, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ....anyhow its bullshit and off topic and has nothing to do with Muslim Americans celebrating, which they did.  You brought it in because I showed articles with *police reports and witnesses discussing Muslims celebrating*.
> ...


I'd rather read articles by people who lived there and witnessed this shit.  There are hundreds of such observations:

*I live in Jersey and Trump is right: Muslims DID celebrate on 9/11 in NJ . . . we saw it! | BizPac Review*
It did happen, and I saw it.

*Donald Trump* is telling the truth about *Muslims celebrating* in New Jersey on September 11, 2001.

*I drove with family members though Patterson, N.J. that morning, after the planes hit. It’s not the kind of thing you forget.*

*We witnessed people in traditional Muslim garb dancing, jumping, shouting and celebrating like their team had won the Super Bowl, just as Trump said.*

“I watched when the World Trade Center came tumbling down,” Trump said Saturday. “And I watched in Jersey City, N.J., where thousands and thousands of people were cheering as that building was coming down. Thousands of people were cheering.”

Trump has refused to back off of those comments. *He told ABC’s George Stephanopoulos Sunday*, “it did happen. I saw it.”

Media outlets and politicians have been quick to call the Republican presidential front-runner a liar but the fact is it happened just like he said.

I didn’t see _thousands_ of Muslims celebrating but I absolutely saw a pocket, perhaps 100, jumping for joy at the sight of the smoke rising from where the Twin Towers used to be.

The funny part of the media-made controversy is that until Trump recalled his experience on that day, these events were a commonly accepted fact by Jerseyans.

*Others in N.J. have spoken about witnessing these events.*

*Suddenly we are all being called liars in order for Trump-haters to cast aspersions on him.*

Well, I defy anyone in the media to call me a liar to my face.

Was the Washington Post lying in an article on September 18, 2001 when it wrote the following?

In Jersey City, within hours of two jetliners’ plowing into the World Trade Center, law enforcement authorities detained and questioned a number of people who were allegedly seen celebrating the attacks and holding tailgate-style parties on rooftops while they watched the devastation on the other side of the river.

I know what I saw, Donald Trump knows what he saw and scores of N.J. residents know what they saw.

What none of us need is some talking head who doesn’t live here or didn’t see what we did to tell us what happened.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 24, 2015)

Yeah, all these people who lived in Jersey and saw Muslims celebrating are lying:


@johncardillo @jenilynn1001 @Chuckerino *there was news footage of Muslims partying and cheering in Passaic and Patterson NJ TRUMP IS RIGHT* — A.P. (@ArtPar17) November 22, 2015

.@BradKRichardson -*Want proof that Muslims celebrated as they heard of 9/11 attacks?100s of young men laughing,dancing,cheering; I saw them.*

— Pat (@peste85) November 23, 2015

@DonaldTrump @ABC *The Blind Shekh lived in Jersey City and I saw it on TV but in NYC many Muslims were also cheering. I saw it myself*

— TIMENOUT (@TIMENOUT) November 23, 2015

@GovernorPataki @realDonaldTrump @GStephanopoulos* The Muslims were celebrating until they realized the backlash soon to follow. I saw it.* — watsit2u (@thumbug) November 23, 2015

I saw it, too. RT @StormForce_1: *The day and age we live in doesn't change the fact that Muslims did in fact party after 9/11 in jersey city. Love or hate trump, it happened* … tmi.me - GirlPainting: I saw it, too.

— Connie (@GirlPainting) November 23, 2015


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Ok whatever.  I can't speak for Trump, if he says he saw footage of it then I have to take him for his word.  Carson, who Trump has been pummeling, is also claiming that he saw the same thing as well.  Point is whether they could have seen and therefore mistaken overseas footage as domestic, in theory both Trump and Carson are correct.


Carson has backtracked already!


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


It only proves CON$ervoFascist scum lie in packs.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Yeah, all these people who lived in Jersey and saw Muslims celebrating are lying:
> 
> 
> @johncardillo @jenilynn1001 @Chuckerino *there was news footage of Muslims partying and cheering in Passaic and Patterson NJ TRUMP IS RIGHT* — A.P. (@ArtPar17) November 22, 2015
> ...


ALL CON$ervoFascist scum ALWAYS lie.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


The Washington Post even has admitted that story is full of shit.
Why can't Pathological liar Trump produce the TV video the lying scum said he saw?????


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Anybody who thinks Muslims in US or outside weren't celebrating 9-11 as a whole is being delusional. There were some that didn't, but as a community the theme was "good, the US got what it deserved". But if you choose to kid yourself that's fine.



Muslims weren't the only Americans celebrating. Defense industry saw dollar signs and creamed their pants.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



No, actually you dont.  Only a fool takes someone at their word when it contradicts with reality, fool



> Carson, who Trump has been pummeling, is also claiming that he saw the same thing as well.  Point is whether they could have seen and therefore mistaken overseas footage as domestic, in theory both Trump and Carson are correct.



No, your boy Carson actually walked it back or in other words was dragged into reality and said he didnt see it after he said he did.

Of course you being a fool you "have to take him at his word".  So which word will you be taking?  The "I saw it" or the "my bad, I didnt see it"?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 24, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



First hand reports of people who saw it, not some internet leftist whack job.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 24, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody who thinks Muslims in US or outside weren't celebrating 9-11 as a whole is being delusional. There were some that didn't, but as a community the theme was "good, the US got what it deserved". But if you choose to kid yourself that's fine.
> ...



Well now that's another topic, now isn't it?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 24, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



People other than Trump witnessed celebrations by Muslims on 9-11, and have come forward. There are news articles that document it as well, but America was busy gearing up for an oncoming war, rather than counting who's celebrating.  Some Muslims in France are also celebrating the recent terror attacks. Like I said, if you investigate objectively you will conclude that many Muslims did indeed celebrate, and why shouldn't they, when they come from countries that America is demonized routinely.


----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2015)

One can provide all the facts and links there are and the Leftist jerks will ignore it or simply divert to something else.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 24, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, all these people who lived in Jersey and saw Muslims celebrating are lying:
> ...



Is it as bad as knowingly lying to the American people by blaming a terror attack on the US embassy in Ben Ghazi on a YouTube video, and even lying to the families of the victims as they watch their caskets being loaded off a plane?  I don't think so. 

Or perhaps wiping your entire server (that you weren't supposed to have at home anyhow) hiding incriminating evidence like a common criminal?  Today's Democrap leaders are con artists and liars that make a living off dividing people and bashing America and its values.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 24, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Trump said he saw thousands in NJ celebrating.
> 
> Let's keep you in reality, Roudy.


From his apartment in Trump Towers in Manhattan where he said he was on 911.  Now I call that a man of real vision.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 24, 2015)

longknife said:


> One can provide all the facts and links there are and the Leftist jerks will ignore it or simply divert to something else.


That's because they aren't interested in the facts.  They are interested in promoting their warped leftist ideology and demonization of anybody who proves them wrong.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 24, 2015)

Millions of Muslims across the globe celebrated on 9-11, but not those that live in America, that is, according to delusional leftist whack jobs,


----------



## Flopper (Nov 24, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> In Jersey City, within hours of two jetliners' plowing into the World Trade Center, law enforcement authorities detained and questioned a number of people who were allegedly seen celebrating the attacks and holding tailgate-style parties on rooftops while they watched the devastation on the other side of the river.


Alleged means without proof 

According to local police and the mayor of Jersey City, Muslim celebrations in Jersey as Trump claims did not happen.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 24, 2015)

Flopper said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > In Jersey City, within hours of two jetliners' plowing into the World Trade Center, law enforcement authorities detained and questioned a number of people who were allegedly seen celebrating the attacks and holding tailgate-style parties on rooftops while they watched the devastation on the other side of the river.
> ...


 lol ok


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 24, 2015)

The point is this: Carson, Trump, and Roudy cannot prove that thousands were cheering in NJ, the thousands that Trump claimed he saw.  Now we have Jews like Roudy and Michael Cohen (VP of the DT's foundation), turning their back on history, their faith, and truth.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 24, 2015)

Flopper said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > In Jersey City, within hours of two jetliners' plowing into the World Trade Center, law enforcement authorities detained and questioned a number of people who were allegedly seen celebrating the attacks and holding tailgate-style parties on rooftops while they watched the devastation on the other side of the river.
> ...



And how would local police know in the middle of America's greatest terror  attack which occurred in neighboring New York, while they are still trying to prevent another possible one?  Oh let's drop going after more possible terrorists, that and go after Muslims who are celebrating. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 24, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> The point is this: Carson, Trump, and Roudy cannot prove that thousands were cheering in NJ, the thousands that Trump claimed he saw.  Now we have Jews like Roudy and Michael Cohen (VP of the DT's foundation), turning their back on history, their faith, and truth.


Actually you can't prove it didn't happen, other than whining about Trump saying things that aren't politically correct. There were articles, eyewitness reports, and then of course you had Millions of Muslims overseas that were throwing a party.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 24, 2015)

I can prove he said it, and you can't prove there were not "thousands" of people cheering in NJ.

You fulfill this: One method of some fascists postmodernists/ apologists is to problematize what seems clear so that some other outlandish view seems more plausible than it normally would.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I think the point of this discussion is whether Trump lied about large Muslim celebrations in New Jersey after 911.  I think everyone knows Islamic terrorist and their supporters were celebrating their victory in the Middle East.

More important than whether Trump knowing lied is the fact he did not even bother to check the facts before making his accusation.  He remembers seeing Muslim celebrations on 911 on TV in the Middle East. He knew there were many Muslims living in Jersey so he concludes that there must be truth to allegations of the celebration in Jersey.  In fact, he said, "allegations are good enough for me".  That statement is probably the most revealing statement Trump has made about himself.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 24, 2015)

Trump has very clearly revealed he has no business being President of the US.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The point is this: Carson, Trump, and Roudy cannot prove that thousands were cheering in NJ, the thousands that Trump claimed he saw.  Now we have Jews like Roudy and Michael Cohen (VP of the DT's foundation), turning their back on history, their faith, and truth.
> ...


The burden of proof lies on the person that makes the accusation. And so far all that has been presented are unsubstantiated accusation which of course are good enough for Trump.

When you put his latest attack in the context of his campaign it's quite revealing.  Trump makes outlandish statements and offers no proof as to their truth and steadfastly sticks with his statements regardless of evidence offered by the opposition and his supporters love it.  It's really hard to miss the parallels between Trumps rise to power and that of Hitler back in the 1930's..


----------



## Flopper (Nov 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Large numbers of Muslims celebrating publicly the fall of the twin towers are going to go unnoticed by the local police. The news media who's broadcasting celebrations in the Middle East which is capturing headlines across the country are going to ignore Muslims celebrating in New Jersey.  Trump claims people all over New Jersey were watching these celebrations and it was well covered. However, that doesn't seem to be any videos of those celebrations, no descriptions of who was involved, or where they were held.  In fact, all we have are accusations mostly from Trump.

Trump statement is worth looking at again for a good laugh.

_“There were people that were cheering on the other side of New Jersey, where you have large Arab populations. They were cheering as the World Trade Center came down. I know it might be not politically correct for you to talk about it, but there were people cheering as that building came down — as those buildings came down. And that tells you something. It was well covered at the time, George. Now, I know they don’t like to talk about it, but it was well covered at the time. There were people over in New Jersey that were watching it, a heavy Arab population, that were cheering as the buildings came down. Not good.”_

Yet the governor won't confirm Trump's allegation.
The mayor said it didn't happen.
The police said it didn't happen.
The local newspaper could not confirm there was any such celebrations.

Trump’s outrageous claim that ‘thousands’ of New Jersey Muslims celebrated the 9/11 attacks


----------



## Roudy (Nov 24, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> I can prove he said it, and you can't prove there were not "thousands" of people cheering in NJ.
> 
> You fulfill this: One method of some fascists postmodernists/ apologists is to problematize what seems clear so that some other outlandish view seems more plausible than it normally would.


With a population of over 250,000 Arab Muslims in New Jersey, Trump should have said tens of thousands, because that's probably what it actually was.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 24, 2015)

Flopper said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



That's because the community celebrated as a whole.  Of course there won't be a video of it, as you would have of overseas celebrations.  It's the store owner who's clapping and passing out sweets...who's going to video tape that or call the cops?  Is it illegal to pass out sweets or be happy? Get real.  And why would the papers make note of it, considering what the law enforcement and American public were actually concerned about in the days following 9-11?   Why would the governor hiding in some undisclosed location know what Arabs are doing in their community? You guys are being delusional and twisting reality to conform to your ideology and bullshit political correctness.  If Muslims overseas celebrated then it would only be natural for US Muslims to celebrate as well.  Why would they be any different in their viewpoints?  They aren't.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 24, 2015)

Flopper said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Bull! The rise of Nazis can be likened more to the rise of Islamists, which our fascist president has contributed greatly to.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 24, 2015)

Roudy, no.  Trump said it, Trump did it, and the great American population do not want him.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 24, 2015)

Flopper said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



And everyone knows that many Muslims support what Islamic terrorists are doing, at least ideologically.  That's exactly why there are many French Muslims who's response to the terror attacks was "good, France had it coming for a long time" as the recent CNN interview with French Muslims show.  You are aware that we have seven million Muslims here and France has only 4.7 million? Do you think there weren't Muslims in America upset that US had dirtied Islamic holy land by placing a military base in Saudi Arabia, or upset over what they believed was America's biased and anti Muslim foreign policy, and therefore glad that Al Queda managed to pull off a 9-11, just to teach America a lesson?  You are delusional if you think otherwise.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 24, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Roudy, no.  Trump said it, Trump did it, and the great American population do not want him.


Whether or not Americans will vote for him is a different question.  You are underestimating Trump.  This is his strategy, he says these kinds of things to get attention and free publicity.  If and when he is the nominee, he will tone it down considerably.  Right now he is tapping into what he thinks most Americans will agree with him on, and he is correct.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 24, 2015)

Trump outed himself, Roudy, no one else.

He will not be president.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 24, 2015)

To be determined.  Nobody thought a community organizer with a radical background and zero domestic and international experience would be president either.  But he did, mostly because he was black.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> To be determined.  Nobody thought a community organizer with a radical background and zero domestic and international experience would be president either.  But he did, mostly because he was black.


Roudy, that has nothing to do with Trump.

He is stuck with what he has said, the anti-Trump commercials are going to say it thousands of times, and the mods and his opponents are waiting for the debates.

Your boy has no where to hide.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 24, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > To be determined.  Nobody thought a community organizer with a radical background and zero domestic and international experience would be president either.  But he did, mostly because he was black.
> ...



It all depends on what happens in the next remaining months of Obama's administration, and whether Hillary gets indicted.  Plus her record is catastrophic and she isn't likable nor is she trusted.  How many Dems can you count on to hold their noses and vote for Hillary?  

You are underestimating Trump, a man like him doesn't get to where he is by saying stupid outlandish things.  All these "spontaneous" quotes aren't really spontaneous. They are designed to get him the nomination, once he's there, he will then turn his talents on Hillary.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 24, 2015)

Trump overestimated himself, Roudy, and did you and the others.

What HRC does is not the point.

That Kasich and Rubio will take the nomination and beat her are the points.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 24, 2015)

*I live in Jersey and Trump is right: Muslims DID celebrate on 9/11 in NJ . . . we saw it!**
Biz Pac Review ^ | 11/23/15 | Carmine Sabia* 

It did happen, and I saw it. Donald Trump is telling the truth about Muslims celebrating in New Jersey on September 11, 2001. I drove with family members though Patterson, N.J. that morning, after the planes hit. It’s not the kind of thing you forget. We witnessed people in traditional Muslim garb dancing, jumping, shouting and celebrating like their team had won the Super Bowl, just as Trump said. Read more: Home | BizPac Review


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 24, 2015)

*I live in Jersey and Trump is right: Muslims DID celebrate on 9/11 in NJ . . . we saw it!**
Biz Pac Review ^ | 11/23/15 | Carmine Sabia* 

It did happen, and I saw it. Donald Trump is telling the truth about Muslims celebrating in New Jersey on September 11, 2001. I drove with family members though Patterson, N.J. that morning, after the planes hit. It’s not the kind of thing you forget. We witnessed people in traditional Muslim garb dancing, jumping, shouting and celebrating like their team had won the Super Bowl, just as Trump said. Read more: Home | BizPac Review


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 24, 2015)

Registering by religion

Thousands cheering in NJ

Water boarding and torture


----------



## Flopper (Nov 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Well I'm still waiting for the proof.  Could Muslims be celebrating 911 in New Jersey?  Of course, but we are not talking about what is possible, nor even what is likely.  We discussing what a candidate for the president of the United States is reporting that he saw with his own eyes.

Speaking of seeing with your own eyes, tonight on the news, Trump has revealed that he watched people jumping off the burning towers from his bayview window in his apartment.  Can someone prove he didn't see this.  Of course not.  However, his apartment was 4 miles from the Trade Center and the sky was covered in a smokey haze.  I suppose since he's  Superman his supporters will say he used his X-Ray vision.


----------



## ogibillm (Nov 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The point is this: Carson, Trump, and Roudy cannot prove that thousands were cheering in NJ, the thousands that Trump claimed he saw.  Now we have Jews like Roudy and Michael Cohen (VP of the DT's foundation), turning their back on history, their faith, and truth.
> ...


 you can't be serious.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 24, 2015)

Roudy is very serious in his delusion.


----------



## ogibillm (Nov 24, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> *I live in Jersey and Trump is right: Muslims DID celebrate on 9/11 in NJ . . . we saw it!*
> *Biz Pac Review ^ | 11/23/15 | Carmine Sabia*
> 
> It did happen, and I saw it. Donald Trump is telling the truth about Muslims celebrating in New Jersey on September 11, 2001. I drove with family members though Patterson, N.J. that morning, after the planes hit. It’s not the kind of thing you forget. We witnessed people in traditional Muslim garb dancing, jumping, shouting and celebrating like their team had won the Super Bowl, just as Trump said. Read more: Home | BizPac Review


Nothing says the truth like the word of a professional wrestling promoter writing for a right wing "news" outlet.

Does he provide any proof, or just his say-so?


----------



## Flopper (Nov 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy, no.  Trump said it, Trump did it, and the great American population do not want him.
> ...


When has Trump ever toned down anything.  He lives to be in the center ring, the subject of controversy.  His supporters love it and he's not about to tone it down.  Trump has been shocking, attacking, and manipulating people all of his life, his investors, his buyers, his creditors, and now his supporters.

On CBS news, there was a short interview with a Trump supporter at one of Trump's rallies.  The interviewer asked if he was concerned with the inaccuracy of Trump's statements.  The supporter said no because he knows Trump is a good man. Trump could say little green men from outer space have landed in America and his poll numbers would probably rise.


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Didn't the entire Muslim world erupt in celebrations over 9-11?  I don't understand why people even doubt it, when we have US Muslims TODAY that are calling Islamic terrorists "freedom fighters". Here is part of Trump's evidence:


Trump said, _"I watched when the World Trade Center came tumbling down. And I watched in Jersey City, New Jersey where thousands and thousands of people were cheering as that building was coming down."_

None of which is evident in the video you posted.

But fear not, your desperation is noted.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 24, 2015)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't the entire Muslim world erupt in celebrations over 9-11?  I don't understand why people even doubt it, when we have US Muslims TODAY that are calling Islamic terrorists "freedom fighters". Here is part of Trump's evidence:
> ...


Yes, he said he watched it in Jersey City then he said he watched it on TV, however no TV stations in the New York area broadcast any celebrations by Muslims in New Jersey.  Tomorrow he will tell us he sticks by what he said, and tell a different story.  Whatever it takes to command center stage, Trump will do because he is a showman.

I find it amazing that Trump supporters will spend endless amounts of time explaining how Clinton and Obama have lied and will support someone like Trump.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Nov 24, 2015)

Camp said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




Trump probably still thinks a bomb went off in front of the state department on 9-11 and that people were shooting at rescue helicopters during the Katrina flood.


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2015)

Flopper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


This couldn't be easier for Trump to prove -- all he has to do is play the video. Seems he likes to embellish though, but then can't follow through ... like his claim ....

_”Something very, very big concerning the president of the United States. It’s going to be very big. I know one thing — you will cover it in a very big fashion.” ~ Donald Trump, 2012_​


----------



## Roudy (Nov 24, 2015)

Flopper said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Many non Muslim eyewitnesses that live the area have said that they saw celebrations. Are those guys lying too?  I don't think so.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 24, 2015)

Faun said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Why would there be a video?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 24, 2015)

Flopper said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Well like I said he knows how to manipulate the media who has bad intentions for anyone who isn't a Democrat.  He is the poison pill for the corrupt media.  It's hilarious they keep concocting, exaggerating, and misrepresenting things that Trump says and none of their fraud is working. In the meantime Trump is saving hundreds of millions advertising himself. He knows exactly what he's doing.


----------



## ogibillm (Nov 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


many? and yet there's no evidence. no pictures, no video, nothing. 

do all these 'many' eye witnesses work for right wing 'news' outlets?


----------



## ogibillm (Nov 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


because trump claimed he saw the celebrations on tv. if that happened, there had to be video.


----------



## rdean (Nov 24, 2015)

Surprising the number of people who hate the US.

Republicans call for secession - Google Search


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Because Trump said he saw it on TV.

So let's see the video.

Hell, let's see a video of any interview Trump ever gave where he made this claim in the past.........


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 24, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Washington Post did an article about it late September 2001  - so many people reported it to the FBI and investigation was conducted about it.  Look it up.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 24, 2015)

rdean said:


> Surprising the number of people who hate the US.
> 
> Republicans call for secession - Google Search


Yes, we found that out on 9/11.  Didn't we.


----------



## ogibillm (Nov 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


it's your evidence. you provide it.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



I think I posted enough evidence both in the form of news articles as well as individual witnesses who said they saw Muslims celebrating, Adolf Muhammad.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Many non Muslim eyewitnesses that live the area have said that they saw celebrations. Are those guys lying too? I don't think so.


If they are CON$ then they ONLY lie.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Washington Post did an article about it late September 2001 - *so many people reported it to the FBI* and investigation was conducted about it. Look it up.


The Washington Post said no such thing. One person reported Arabic looking men celebrating to the Jersey City police and gave them their License plate number and the Jersey City police reported it to the FBI. An ABP was put out on the white van which was found in Fort Lee and the "Arabic" looking men turned out to be Israelis.
So pathological liar Trump turned 5 Israelis celebrating into thousands and thousands of Arabs celebrating.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Why would there be a video?


Because Trump said he saw it on TV and the internet.

NBC News’ Katy Tur asked the New York Republican yesterday, “Where did you see the video? We can`t find anything in our archives. Others can`t find anything in theirs.”

Trump replied, “I saw video. It was on television. How would I know? You`ll have to find it.  *I`ve also seen it all over the Internet. I`ve seen it on the Internet over the years. I`ve seen it on the Internet.”*


----------



## Camp (Nov 25, 2015)

He says he saws jumpers at the WTC from his apartment window on 9/11. He has great, I mean really great, hugely great eyesight, THE BEST, THE VERY BEST. His office window was four miles away from the WTC.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Many non Muslim eyewitnesses that live the area have said that they saw celebrations. Are those guys lying too?  I don't think so.


Thousands cheering, no, they don't say that.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> I think I posted enough evidence both in the form of news articles as well as individual witnesses who said they saw Muslims celebrating, Adolf Muhammad.


Trump said he saw "thousands".  You have not posted anything that supports a dozen.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 25, 2015)

Trump is a liar.  He likes the idea of registering refugees by Muslims.  He likes water boarding and worse.  He likes an America most of us don't want.


----------



## longknife (Nov 25, 2015)

As someone else posted, The Donald didn't get where he is by being stupid. He knows exactly what he's saying - and what it does to the Leftist Democrats who hate everything conservative. By riling them up, he's gaining more and more sympathy by the public that may well translate into votes in the primaries.

It also means he continues to pay ZERO for publicity.


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Trump is a liar.  He likes the idea of registering refugees by Muslims.  He likes water boarding and worse.  He likes an America most of us don't want.


The funniest part of this is how the right continually question the left for how they can vote for a liar like Hillary ..... but they'll vote for a liar like Trump.


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2015)

Hey, I may have found the video of the dancing Muslims......

Dancing Muslims


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Many non Muslim eyewitnesses that live the area have said that they saw celebrations. Are those guys lying too? I don't think so.
> ...


Because we know Dems are puuuuuuurfect and never lie, now do they?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 25, 2015)

Only Muslims I've seen footage celebrating 9/11 were those Palestinians. US Muslims would have nothing to gain from 9/11 let alone openly celebrating it. Be among the first to suffer blowback because of it, especially if seen celebrating it.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I think I posted enough evidence both in the form of news articles as well as individual witnesses who said they saw Muslims celebrating, Adolf Muhammad.
> ...


Eyewitness accounts from residents that saw large groups of people in Muslim garb celebrating doesn't count?  Or the Washington post article already posted in this thread.  

Regardless of whether Trump lied or exaggerated, do you think Muslim American attitude towards 9-11 is different from their foreign counterparts who celebrated in the millions?  The only reason they didn't hold celebration marches here was because America was the country that had been attacked.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Only Muslims I've seen footage celebrating 9/11 were those Palestinians. US Muslims would have nothing to gain from 9/11 let alone openly celebrating it. Be among the first to suffer blowback because of it, especially if seen celebrating it.


Exactly.  They were celebrating just not openly and in public. Besides "celebrating" a terrorist event like 9-11 isn't against the law.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2015)

longknife said:


> As someone else posted, The Donald didn't get where he is by being stupid. He knows exactly what he's saying - and what it does to the Leftist Democrats who hate everything conservative. By riling them up, he's gaining more and more sympathy by the public that may well translate into votes in the primaries.
> 
> It also means he continues to pay ZERO for publicity.


He's playing the left and the media like a fiddle without them realizing it. And everything he's said so far has been correct. Maybe he embellishes or exaggerates a little I will admit, but he's correct.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Trump overestimated himself, Roudy, and did you and the others.
> 
> What HRC does is not the point.
> 
> That Kasich and Rubio will take the nomination and beat her are the points.



He's held the lead so far and I don't see anything that will stop him from being nominated. He may choose Rubio, Cruz, or Carson as VP to make amends with a group he's alienated.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 25, 2015)

There are no reports or videos in America of large groups of people celebrating the fall of the towers.

Trump said he saw thousands, and Roudy the Fascist supports him.


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 25, 2015)

wow... some muslims hate americans... who knew?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Trump overestimated himself, Roudy, and did you and the others.
> ...


I know you hope that, but you are as wrong about that as you are on these other things.

Rubio will choose Kasich.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I don't hope it.  I'm not sure if he's the right candidate to beat Hillary. But people are tired of politicians saying one thing and then doing the opposite when elected.  It is common that candidates turn hard left or right to get the nomination, Trump is just doing it in a very unconventional manner this time.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Washington post article already posted in this thread.


The WaPo article said "a number of people" that number was 5 and the people were Israelis.
Try a new lie please.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Nov 25, 2015)

idb said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



No you imbecile.  I NEVER said that you used or claimed to have used the word "analogy."

Try to smarten up.  For as things stand, you are as dumb as they come.

Truly.  I can keep this up (referring to exposing your utter stupidity) as often as you justify it (i.e., as often as you post).


----------



## idb (Nov 25, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


I'm sure you wrote this...
"You didn't use the word analogy, you dumbass."
...in fact, let me scroll up...stand by...yep, there it is.

I really believe that you won't even be embarrassed.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


What guys?  So far there is no evidence, no pictures, no videos, no reports in the new media, no reports from law enforcement, just Trump and his supporters.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 25, 2015)

Roudy is a true believer, so thus hopes and desires are all he requires.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 25, 2015)

Flopper said:


> What guys? So far there is no evidence, no pictures, no videos, no reports in the new media, no reports from law enforcement, just Trump and his supporters.


There is however a picture of the cheering Israelis' moving van that was reported to the Jersey City police.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Yes, he knows exactly what he's doing and he certainly knows how to manipulate the media.  He's been doing it for years.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 25, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Washington Post did an article about it late September 2001 - *so many people reported it to the FBI* and investigation was conducted about it. Look it up.
> ...


*As Trump said, "Accusations are good enough".  *


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 25, 2015)

Flopper said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Even better are some exerpts from the partially declassified police report.

Pursuant to this information, East Rutherford, NJ police authorities stopped an Urban Moving Systems van at a pre-positioned roadblock which was occupied by males similar to those described by witnesses above. The van had been traveling eastbound along State Route 3 in New Jersey. Following the stop, police detained five (5) individuals, all Israeli Nationals, on the grounds that they may have had information pertaining to the WTC explosions. The matter was later forwarded to FBI Newark, and the individuals were detained based violations of immigration their status [sic].

At the time of the vehicle stop, a search of the van and individuals was conducted. Seizure of the individuals' property yielded the following: a 35mm camera, several personal telephone-style notebooks, back packs, airline tickets with immediate travel dates for destinations world-wide, Israeli passports (in some cases, expired), a German passport, and thousands of dollars of cash. Student identifications later believed to be false were later found. Oddly, equipment typically used in a moving company's daily duties was not found, including work gloves, blankets, straps, ropes, boxes, dollies, rollers, etc.

Section 1, Page 35:

*Film obtained from the 35mm camera of one of the detainees was later developed and processed by the Newark Division. The photos clearly corroborate [blank's] statements in that the Israelis are visibly happy on nearly all of the photgraphs* [sic]. Further, the photos revealed that the Israelis had taken photographs from both the top of a van and from another location believed to be a parking lot near the Urban Moving Systems location in Weehawken, NJ.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 25, 2015)

oh please.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> oh please.


Since you said the magic word "please" here is some more from the police report:

A search of Urban Moving Systems, Weehawken, NJ, revealed more oddities *which caused the search team leader to characterize the company as a possible "fraudulent operation." Little evidence of a legitimate business operation was found. Evidence recovery agents did seize, however, sixteen (16) separate computer units used by Urban Moving Systems.*

The FBI presence at the Urban Moving Systems search site drew the attention of the local media and was later reported on both television and in the local press. *A former Urban Moving Systems employee later contacted the Newark Division with information indicating that he had quit his employment with Urban Moving Systems due to high amount of anti-American sentiment present among Urban's employees. The former employee stated that an Israeli employee of Urban had even once remarked, "Give us twenty (20) years and we'll take over your media and destroy your country."*

Based on the odd circumstances surrounding Urban Moving Systems, the deception over the alleged usage of a video camera by its Israeli employees, and the observed positive reactions (by the Israeli detainees) to the explosions at WTC, Newark Squad C-9 (SSA [blank] SA [blank], began to focus on the following:

[Blanked off for nearly two pages.]


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Washington post article already posted in this thread.
> ...


You're the one lying, tying a debunked Israeli story to the Muslim celebrations. Give it up.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 25, 2015)

Bush calls out Trump, and his account make Roudy and Jeremiah look stupid.

Jeb Bush on Trump 9/11 claim: 'I don't believe it' - CNN Video


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Point?  Has nothing to do with the subject matter, which is, whether Trump was right about Muslim celebrations on 9-11, and he was.  The Israeli story is only used by anti semites and conspiracy theorists who claim that Israel either did 9-11 or had prior knowledge of.  Good to know that you're one of those nutjobs.  Five Israelis?  Ha ha ha.  Damn, you are pathetic.  

Liberalism is a mental disorder.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bush calls out Trump, and his account make Roudy and Jeremiah look stupid.
> 
> Jeb Bush on Trump 9/11 claim: 'I don't believe it' - CNN Video


And we should care what Jeb Bush thinks because....?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 25, 2015)

What you think is meaningless, Roudy.

Trump lied when he said he saw thousands cheering in NJ about the fall of the towers.

He is going to 'faced' on thousands of commercials for his lies.

He is your candidate, so in your twisted mind, it's OK if he lies.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> What you think is meaningless, Roudy.
> 
> Trump lied when he said he saw thousands cheering in NJ about the fall of the towers.
> 
> ...



Actually he didn't, I know many New Yorkers who saw Muslims celebrating and even heckling firefighters on the Brooklyn Bridge.  There were even some skirmishes between angry New Yorkers and celebrating Muslims.  You know jack shiite.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 25, 2015)

Actually he did say that: I heard him, so did you.

No, there are no reports of thousands cheering in NJ about the towers coming down.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 25, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Actually he did say that: I heard him, so did you.
> 
> No, there are no reports of thousands cheering in NJ about the towers coming down.


There are no links, no evidence, no vids, no nothing.


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


No one else was seen _celebrating._

Were Israelis Detained on Sept. 11 Spies?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Actually he did say that: I heard him, so did you.
> ...


There are eyewitness accounts and some news articles.  People were too worried about their own asses on that day, to think about Muslim reaction or videotaping it.


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Produce the video of it or Trump was lying. Eyewitnesses coming forward now who never before discussed this are lying for Trump.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2015)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Really, I guess you must have missed the quotes earlier posted by residents who saw it.  Again, the Israelis were taken in, investigated, and then released / deported.  If they were spies they would have been tried and put in prison.  It still doesn't add up to Muslims having parties in Muslim communities across the country.  And we all know that happened, there is absolutely no doubt in my mind that it did.


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Tried for what?? WTF is wrong with you? What were they accused of?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2015)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


There was no reason for them to come forward, until now.


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Sell stupid elsewhere. You may be dumb enough to fall for that idiocy but no one with a brain will. Even worse for your delusions... Trump said there's video of it.

Produce it......


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2015)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Your article was questioning whether the Israelis detained were spies, they weren't.  Are you guys trying to say it was just the five Israelis that were supposedly celebrating, represented ALL the claims of Muslims celebrating on 9-11?  That pig just won't fly.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2015)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


There could be.  Don't count you chickens just yet.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 25, 2015)

Roudy cannot give any vid evidence or any testimony of substance to support Trump's nonsense.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Actually he did say that: I heard him, so did you.
> ...


Donald Trump: I have proof Jersey residents celebrated 9/11 attacks – video


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2015)

*I Live In Jersey And Trump Is Right: Muslims DID Celebrate On 9/11 In NJ . . . We Saw It!*
Carmine Sabia | Bizpac Review -
*It did happen, and I saw it.*

*Donald Trump* is telling the truth about *Muslims celebrating* in New Jersey on September 11, 2001.

I drove with family members though *Patterson, N.J*. that morning, after the planes hit. It’s not the kind of thing you forget.

We witnessed people in traditional Muslim garb dancing, jumping, shouting and celebrating like their team had won the Super Bowl, just as Trump said.

“I watched when the World Trade Center came tumbling down,” Trump said Saturday. “And I watched in Jersey City, N.J., where thousands and thousands of people were cheering as that building was coming down. Thousands of people were cheering.”

Trump has refused to back off of those comments. *He told ABC’s George Stephanopoulos Sunday*, “it did happen. I saw it.”

Media outlets and politicians have been quick to call the Republican presidential front-runner a liar but the fact is it happened just like he said.

I didn’t see _thousands_ of Muslims celebrating but I absolutely saw a pocket, perhaps 100, jumping for joy at the sight of the smoke rising from where the Twin Towers used to be.

The funny part of the media-made controversy is that until Trump recalled his experience on that day, these events were a commonly accepted fact by Jerseyans.

Others in N.J. have spoken about witnessing these events.

Suddenly we are all being called liars in order for Trump-haters to cast aspersions on him.

Well, I defy anyone in the media to call me a liar to my face.

Was the Washington Post lying in an article on September 18, 2001 when it wrote the following?

In Jersey City, within hours of two jetliners’ plowing into the World Trade Center, law enforcement authorities detained and questioned a number of people who were allegedly seen celebrating the attacks and holding tailgate-style parties on rooftops while they watched the devastation on the other side of the river.

I know what I saw, Donald Trump knows what he saw and scores of N.J. residents know what they saw.

What none of us need is some talking head who doesn’t live here or didn’t see what we did to tell us what happened.

I encourage anyone who witnessed the celebrations in N.J., N.Y., or any other city that day to share their stories on Twitter with the hashtag *#TrumpIsright*.

Debbie remembers too the Muslims celebrating 9/11 on streets of NJ @KimLaCapria @snopes 9/11 MUSLIM Attacks on US: Remember What Happened.  WHO DID IT.  & WHO CELEBRATED pic.twitter.com/VyX1Qw3F1V

— Alysia Stern (@AlysiaStern) November 23, 2015

@johncardillo @jenilynn1001 @Chuckerino there was news footage of Muslims partying and cheering in Passaic and Patterson NJ TRUMP IS RIGHT

— A.P. (@ArtPar17) November 22, 2015

.@BradKRichardson -Want proof that Muslims celebrated as they heard of 9/11 attacks?100s of young men laughing,dancing,cheering; I saw them.

— Pat (@peste85) November 23, 2015

@DonaldTrump @ABC The Blind Shekh lived in Jersey City and I saw it on TV but in NYC many Muslims were also cheering. I saw it myself

— TIMENOUT (@TIMENOUT) November 23, 2015

@GovernorPataki @realDonaldTrump @GStephanopoulos The Muslims were celebrating until they realized the backlash soon to follow. I saw it.

— watsit2u (@thumbug) November 23, 2015

I saw it, too. RT @StormForce_1: The day and age we live in doesn't change the fact that Muslims did in fact … tmi.me - GirlPainting: I saw it, too.

— Connie (@GirlPainting) November 23, 2015


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 25, 2015)

He has no proof, he has not presented it.  There is no evidence that shows thousands in NJ celebrating the fall of the towers.

Trump is a liar, and you, Roudy, are a fool who follows a liar.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> He has no proof, he has not presented it.  There is no evidence that shows thousands in NJ celebrating the fall of the towers.
> 
> Trump is a liar, and you, Roudy, are a fool who follows a liar.


He doesn't need to present proof as much as all the other New York / New Jersey residents who saw Muslims celebrate don't need to either.  He's stating his opinion and his observations from that day, which is his right.  In short we all know that the Muslim world celebrated 9-11 as a victory, and that would include American Muslims as well.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 25, 2015)

Yeah, he does.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 25, 2015)

And here is Roudy and Jeremiah's reply


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


That article indicated they were celebrating while the Towers fell. There is nothing anywhere in existence that has ever come to light of anyone else celebrating in such fashion in New Jersey.

And again.... Trump insists there's video of it... prove it.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2015)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Give it some time, we're talking almost 16 years ago.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Prove it


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


No, Trump tied the WaPo article to his phony claim of Muslim celebrations and the WaPo story was about the 5 dancing Israelis who were mistaken for Arabs at first when reported to the police.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


There are NO news articles.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Are you guys trying to say it was just the five Israelis that were supposedly celebrating, represented ALL the claims of Muslims celebrating on 9-11?


The 5 celebrating Israelis represent the "number of people" the WAPO article says were detained by the police that Trump is hiding behind as thousands and thousands of Jersey City Arabs.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> There could be. Don't count you chickens just yet.


But Pathological liar Trump said that the videos were all over the internet for years, and as you well know, once it is on the internet it never disappears.

NBC News’ Katy Tur asked the New York Republican yesterday, “Where did you see the video? We can`t find anything in our archives. Others can`t find anything in theirs.”

Trump replied, “I saw video. It was on television. How would I know? You`ll have to find it.  I`ve also seen it all over the Internet. I`ve seen it on the Internet over the years. I`ve seen it on the Internet.”


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Bzzzzzzz wrong again. WaPo article was about people wearing Muslim garb and celebrating on ROOF TOPS.  Israel were arrested driving a van close to a remote area next to the stadium. You either have major reading comprehension  problems, or are trying to tie the two intentionally.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Are you guys trying to say it was just the five Israelis that were supposedly celebrating, represented ALL the claims of Muslims celebrating on 9-11?
> ...


Which part of tailgate-style rooftop *parties (plural) *do you not understand?

*"Jersey City, within hours of two jetliners’ plowing into the World Trade Center, law enforcement authorities detained and questioned a number of people who were allegedly seen celebrating the attacks and holding tailgate-style parties on rooftops while they watched the devastation on the other side of the river.”
*
*ONE party of Israelis, not even on a rooftop. Now slither away.....*


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > There could be. Don't count you chickens just yet.
> ...


Eyewitness accounts from people living in New Jersey corroborate Trump's claim:

*I Live In Jersey And Trump Is Right: Muslims DID Celebrate On 9/11 In NJ . . . We Saw It!
*
Carmine Sabia | Bizpac Review -
*It did happen, and I saw it.*

*Donald Trump* is telling the truth about *Muslims celebrating* in New Jersey on September 11, 2001.

I drove with family members though *Patterson, N.J*. that morning, after the planes hit. It’s not the kind of thing you forget.

*We witnessed people in traditional Muslim garb dancing, jumping, shouting and celebrating like their team had won the Super Bowl, just as Trump said.*

“I watched when the World Trade Center came tumbling down,” Trump said Saturday. “And I watched in Jersey City, N.J., where thousands and thousands of people were cheering as that building was coming down. Thousands of people were cheering.”

Trump has refused to back off of those comments. *He told ABC’s George Stephanopoulos Sunday*, “it did happen. I saw it.”

Media outlets and politicians have been quick to call the Republican presidential front-runner a liar but the fact is it happened just like he said.

I didn’t see _thousands_ of Muslims celebrating but I absolutely saw a pocket, perhaps 100, jumping for joy at the sight of the smoke rising from where the Twin Towers used to be.

The funny part of the media-made controversy is that until Trump recalled his experience on that day, these events were a commonly accepted fact by Jerseyans.

Others in N.J. have spoken about witnessing these events.

Suddenly we are all being called liars in order for Trump-haters to cast aspersions on him.

Well, I defy anyone in the media to call me a liar to my face.

Was the Washington Post lying in an article on September 18, 2001 when it wrote the following?

In Jersey City, within hours of two jetliners’ plowing into the World Trade Center, law enforcement authorities detained and questioned a number of people who were allegedly seen celebrating the attacks and holding tailgate-style parties on rooftops while they watched the devastation on the other side of the river.

I know what I saw, Donald Trump knows what he saw and scores of N.J. residents know what they saw.

What none of us need is some talking head who doesn’t live here or didn’t see what we did to tell us what happened.

I encourage anyone who witnessed the celebrations in N.J., N.Y., or any other city that day to share their stories on Twitter with the hashtag *#TrumpIsright*.

Debbie remembers too the Muslims celebrating 9/11 on streets of NJ @KimLaCapria@snopes9/11 MUSLIM Attacks on US: Remember What Happened. WHO DID IT. & WHO CELEBRATEDpic.twitter.com/VyX1Qw3F1V

— Alysia Stern (@AlysiaStern) November 23, 2015

@johncardillo@jenilynn1001@Chuckerino there was news footage of Muslims partying and cheering in Passaic and Patterson NJ TRUMP IS RIGHT

— A.P. (@ArtPar17) November 22, 2015

.@BradKRichardson -Want proof that Muslims celebrated as they heard of 9/11 attacks?100s of young men laughing,dancing,cheering; I saw them.

— Pat (@peste85) November 23, 2015

@DonaldTrump@ABC The Blind Shekh lived in Jersey City and I saw it on TV but in NYC many Muslims were also cheering. I saw it myself

— TIMENOUT (@TIMENOUT) November 23, 2015

@GovernorPataki@realDonaldTrump@GStephanopoulos The Muslims were celebrating until they realized the backlash soon to follow. I saw it.

— watsit2u (@thumbug) November 23, 2015

I saw it, too. RT @StormForce_1: The day and age we live in doesn't change the fact that Muslims did in fact … tmi.me - GirlPainting: I saw it, too.

— Connie (@GirlPainting) November 23, 2015


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> WaPo article was about people *wearing Muslim garb* and celebrating on ROOF TOPS


Keep on lying, pathological liar Trump will be proud of your stupidity! There is no mention of Muslim garb or Muslims at all in regards to Jersey City. The ONLY people the Jersey City police detained for celebrating were the 5 Israelis. Please show the police records of anyone else detained.

From the WaPo:
In Jersey City, within hours of two jetliners' plowing into the World Trade Center, law enforcement authorities detained and questioned a number of people who were allegedly seen celebrating the attacks and holding tailgate-style parties on rooftops while they watched the devastation on the other side of the river.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Trump supporters lie in packs to protect pathological liar Trump.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


The only people detained and questioned were the 5 dancing Israelis who were celebrating on the rooftop of the van. There is no other police report of anyone else detained and questioned by the Jersey City police.

Here is some interesting analysis of the FBI report on the "high fivers" as the FBI called the celebrating Israelis.

"The Israelis reveal their guilt by their own words on multiple occasions. They were caught in several lies, such as Yaron Shmuel's assertion that they were "on the West Side Highway" in New York City at the time of the "incident" (see page 4 of the police report). The FBI's review of EZ-Pass records showed that the Urban Moving Systems van used by the Israelis to travel from Brooklyn, NY (location of their residences) to Weehawken, NJ on the morning of September 11, 2001 passed through the Brooklyn, NY entrance to the Brooklyn-Battery Tunnel at 7:48 a.m.. That was approximately 58 minutes before the alleged Flight 11 slammed into the North Tower.

In another lie (Section 5 page 45), Sivan Kurzberg claimed they were "caught in heavy traffic" and did not arrive at the parking lot of the apartment complex until 10:00 a.m. or later, which is at least an hour after they were actually there. In his version of events, the three Israelis seen celebrating at the parking lot went up onto the roof of Urban Moving Systems after browsing internet news sites. Oded Ellner also lied with a claim that they stopped to get gas after the first plane crash on their way to the parking lot, which again renders the Israeli timeline even more impossible. The FBI found they had bought gas at about 2:14 p.m. and there is evidence that Ellner may have stopped at the gas station prior to the first impact."


----------



## toxicmedia (Nov 25, 2015)

This thread still......???

I thought Ben Carson's campaign admitted these videos were not Muslims from New Jersey?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > WaPo article was about people *wearing Muslim garb* and celebrating on ROOF TOPS
> ...



again, you are having reading comprehension problems, Multiple parties of people, not one party, and celebrating on rooftops, which is t where the Israelis were. 

"law enforcement authorities detained and questioned a number of people who were allegedly *seen celebrating the attacks and holding tailgate-style parties on rooftops *while they watched the devastation on the other side of the river".

Now watch him say  "it was only the Israelis."


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Really?  Sounds more like Obama supporters.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Still you have no police reports (plural) of anyone other than the 5 Israelis (plural). You are claiming that there were others so the burden of proof is on YOU!


----------



## WheelieAddict (Nov 26, 2015)

Trump is a celebrity birther who relies on usefull idiots like the OP and tea tards to stay popular in the polls.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 26, 2015)

I remember the news back then...........as many Muslims danced around the world........and it showed them doing it here....................As far as thousands.........I simply don't remember..............I remember Hundreds doing so........more maybe.........maybe not...............

Don't care.............To the ones that cheered and the ones supporting those that cheered............You can kiss my ass.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 26, 2015)

Trump can go only so far because there are only a limited number of useful idiots.


----------



## paperview (Nov 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Don't understand what the word allegedly means, do you?

Those reported rumors were determined to be "unfounded."  Look at AP story Sept 17, 2001.

What you have people is people "remembering" a rumor turned urban legend.


----------



## paperview (Nov 26, 2015)

There were reporters who tried in vain at the time to track down these rumors:

"*The fact is that New Jersey and New York news organizations tried to track down rumors and unverified reports of celebrations in New Jersey cities and turned up little or nothing.*


The _Star-Ledger_, New Jersey’s largest newspaper, wrote on Sept. 13, 2001, about *“persistent rumors — repeated all day on talk radio and on the Internet” — that Muslims were celebrating in the streets of Paterson, New Jersey. That story did not contain any mention of Jersey City nor did it provide any evidence that the rumors in Paterson were true.*

The _New York Daily News_ dispatched a reporter to Paterson shortly after the attacks to investigate the same rumors and came up empty. *

In a Sept. 14, 2001, story, the Daily News quoted an unidentified police officer saying there were no public celebrations in Paterson. “I patrol these streets every day and I haven’t seen one person with a smile on their face at the mention of this tragedy,” the officer told the Daily News. “The people here are suffering and mourning like everyone else.*


On Sept. 18, 2001, the Associated Press wrote that federal investigators had returned to Jersey City — specifically to the neighborhood that had been “home to a mosque where blind sheik Omar Abdel-Rahman preached before he was convicted of plotting the 1993 bombing of the World Trade Center and other New York City landmarks.”
*But there was no mention of any 9/11 celebrations in Jersey City. *Instead, the paper wrote of “Arab-Americans [who] decried the terrorist attacks, and told of harassment they had suffered in the past week.”


The _Star-Ledger_ revisited the rumors again in a Sept. 23, 2001, story about the rise of bias incidents against Muslims and Arabs. John Farmer Jr., who was the *state’s attorney general at the time, told the Star-Ledger that reports of rooftop celebrations in Paterson were an “insidious rumor” that was helping to fuel the rise in bias incidents. The Star-Ledger said of the rumor of celebrations: “n the end it was nothing more than a rapid-fire urban myth.”
*_

*Fact check: Trump, Carson on 9/11 'celebrations' - USA Today*_


----------



## paperview (Nov 26, 2015)

More from the top law enforcement official in New Jersey:

Former AG on Trump's claim of cheering in N.J. on 9/11: 'It didn't happen'

As the horror and confusion unfolded on Sept. 11, 2001, John Farmer Jr. — then New Jersey's top law enforcement official — heard a rumor about Jersey City. 

Word was spreading that people in the state's second-largest city— located directly across the Hudson River from Manhattan — were celebrating the terrorist attacks on the World Trade Center that day.

"*We checked that out instantly," Farmer, who was New Jersey's attorney general at the time, recalled in an interview Tuesday with NJ Advance Media. "If it had been going on — especially in the thousands — we would have locked that place down. Because it would have been a serious threat to public safety.*"

The story became relevant again in recent days after Republican presidential candidate Donald Trump claimed this weekend that he saw television footage of "thousands and thousands" of people in Jersey City cheering on 9/11. It was part of his argument that the U.S. needs to institute surveillance at mosques in the wake of the Nov. 13 Paris terrorist attacks.

But various officials and news reports have vehemently disputed Trump's claims.

*Farmer said the rumors about Jersey City and of celebrating elsewhere in New Jersey were never confirmed. 


"There was no dancing on the rooftops in Jersey City or Paterson on 9/11," said Farmer, who also served as senior counsel to the 9/11 Commission, co-chaired by former Gov. Tom Kean. "That was one of several confused, false reports that circulated that day that we checked out. Obviously, if there had been, it would have been a serious thing."


"There was no evidence that that happened," he concluded. "It didn't happen."*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 26, 2015)

If we built an electoral fence, we can keep out Trump.


----------



## paperview (Nov 26, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> I remember the news back then...........as many Muslims danced around the world........*and it showed them doing it here*...



No, it didn't.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 26, 2015)

paperview said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I remember the news back then...........as many Muslims danced around the world........*and it showed them doing it here*...
> ...


Trump is starting lose traction because of that and other lies.


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


That's not evidence. That's an article which talked about the 5 Israelis who were arrested.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 26, 2015)

Trump will not stand.  Blood of the Lamb.


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> *I Live In Jersey And Trump Is Right: Muslims DID Celebrate On 9/11 In NJ . . . We Saw It!*
> Carmine Sabia | Bizpac Review -
> *It did happen, and I saw it.*
> 
> ...


Funny how none of those people ever said that publicly on the record before. They're sycophants, like some here, who say that just to cover for Trump.

Meanwhile... Trump said he saw it on TV.... but there's no such video.


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


How the fuck does 14 years, 2 months and two weeks become "almost 16 years??"

What the fuck is wrong with you sycophants??

And there is no such video. The media scoured their records and no such video exists. My guess is Trump saw something else but recalled the story as he told it the other day. Not a big deal, but it's getting worse for him because he's digging his heels in. Could be he saw the video of Muslims celebrating in the Middle East, saw the story of the 5 Israelis in Jersey, and over the years, the two stories became one in his mind.


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


It does not. Now you're just flat out lying for Trump. 

Northern New Jersey Draws Probers' Eyes

_In Jersey City, within hours of two jetliners' plowing into the World Trade Center, law enforcement authorities detained and questioned a number of people who were allegedly seen celebrating the attacks and holding tailgate-style parties on rooftops while they watched the devastation on the other side of the river._​
... which is why I don't believe any of the Trump acolytes who now step forward to say they saw it too; because they lie just like as you just did.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 26, 2015)

Nothing of the sort happened.

Liars like Roudy and irosie just fuel anti-semitism as well.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Roudy (Nov 26, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> I remember the news back then...........as many Muslims danced around the world........and it showed them doing it here....................As far as thousands.........I simply don't remember..............I remember Hundreds doing so........more maybe.........maybe not...............
> 
> Don't care.............To the ones that cheered and the ones supporting those that cheered............You can kiss my ass.


Hundreds cheered in public while tens of thousands cheered in private.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 26, 2015)

The JaKeAss NeoCommunist is WRONG again!... Or he LIES...I vote #2!


*Retired FBI Agent: Bureau received ‘stacks of reports’ of calls of Muslims celebrating*
ABC NEWS WISCONSIN ^ | November 25, 2015 | Bill Riales
One retired FBI agent says Donald Trump's claims of seeing Muslim celebrations following the attacks on 9-11 are absolutely plausible. Jim Burkett was an assistant special agent in charge with the FBI's office in Boston during 9-11 and afterward. He says during that time the office received tons of phone calls from people who feared more attacks and others reporting suspicious activity. Many of those calls, said Burkett, came from concerned and angry Americans reporting Muslim's celebrating over the destruction of the twin towers and damage to the Pentagon. The calls were logged, reports were made and there were "stacks...


----------



## Roudy (Nov 26, 2015)

paperview said:


> More from the top law enforcement official in New Jersey:
> 
> Former AG on Trump's claim of cheering in N.J. on 9/11: 'It didn't happen'
> 
> ...



Riiiight. People are going to celebrate 9-11 in front of law enforcement. Sure sure. 
Since when was "celebrating" anything against the law?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 26, 2015)

paperview said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



We also have people who lived there coming forward and saying they saw Muslims celebrating.  If it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck....


----------



## Roudy (Nov 26, 2015)

WheelieAddict said:


> Trump is a celebrity birther who relies on usefull idiots like the OP and tea tards to stay popular in the polls.



maybe he should learn from president oblahblah?


----------



## WheelieAddict (Nov 26, 2015)

My my lots of threads being started about this. Sounds bad and widespread. There must be several videos and pics of the celebrations right?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 26, 2015)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Bzzzzz. Wrong again. Israelis arrested were ONE party and not celebrating on rooftops (plural).  Read again:

"law enforcement authorities detained and questioned a number of people who were allegedly *seen celebrating the attacks and holding tailgate-style parties on rooftops *while they watched the devastation on the other side of the river".


----------



## Flopper (Nov 26, 2015)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


In an interview with Trump, 8 days after the attack, he said he was in his apartment on 911. Don't you think it strange that he never mentioned in the interview the thousands of Muslims he saw celebrating the attack in Jersey?  Even stranger is his uncanny ability to see Muslim celebrations from his apartment 35 miles from Jersey City and people jumping out of the windows of the burning Towers from 4 miles away through the smoke.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Nov 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


So it was Israelis celebrating? I thought it was Muslims.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 26, 2015)

WheelieAddict said:


> My my lots of threads being started about this. Sounds bad and widespread. There must be several videos and pics of the celebrations right?


Again why would there be videos?  People worried about themselves. We're talking about 15 years ago.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Nov 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > My my lots of threads being started about this. Sounds bad and widespread. There must be several videos and pics of the celebrations right?
> ...


No pictures? Nothing? Sounds like hearsay to me which is obviously unreliable.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I remember the news back then...........as many Muslims danced around the world........and it showed them doing it here....................As far as thousands.........I simply don't remember..............I remember Hundreds doing so........more maybe.........maybe not...............
> ...


Not in the streets of NJ they did not.  You don't have proof that dozens cheered.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 26, 2015)

There were plenty of videos of Muslims cheering around the world.

But not any of thousands or hundreds or scores cheering in NJ.

You folks are devoted to ending Trump's run.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Flopper (Nov 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


I think the main point is not whether some Muslims celebrated the attack in Jersey but rather the fact that Trump lied about seeing it.  He didn't see large groups of Muslims celebrating in Jersey City because he wasn't there.  And no he he didn't see it on television because it wasn't on Television. By far, the more likely scenario is he recalled a video of Muslims celebrating in the Middle East, and an accusation on Facebook of celebrations in Jersey, which are facts.  He put the two together and fabricated his eye witness account because it played well in his speech just like watching people jump off the burning towers.  To Trump this is not lying, it's just part of the act.


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > My my lots of threads being started about this. Sounds bad and widespread. There must be several videos and pics of the celebrations right?
> ...


Why would there be videos??

Because Trump said he saw video of it.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 26, 2015)

WheelieAddict said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



There were Israelis arrested and released, which had nothing to do with the article, since it references multiple parties ON ROOFTOPS, and the Israelis weren't on any rooftop.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 26, 2015)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...



There could be videos. How many people do you to know that have videos on their phone from 15 years ago? I don't know any.  And if there were they probably got erased when they switched phones.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



I have proof from eyewitnesses who saw Muslims cheering as they drive through. I don't understand why this is such a big deal?  Muslims all over the world including in Europe celebrated in 9-11, why wouldn't US Muslims do the same?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 26, 2015)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...



I'm willing to bet that if a video comes out Democraps will quickly change the topic to something else Trump said or did. They don't care about the truth.  It's all about demonizing and fear mongering with them.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 26, 2015)

WheelieAddict said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...



We have witnesses who lived there that have come out, and a news article.  Are you guys actually claiming that for some reason Muslim reaction to 9-11 was different than Muslim reaction outside the US?  Seriously?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Right, because we know that New Jersey has some of the most patriotic America loving Muslims that a few of the 9-11 terrorists actually hid with there, before they attacked the US.  Not to mention the Blind Shiekh launched his 1993 attack on the WTC from New Jersey.  But let's not let facts and logic get in the way.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Nov 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


With all the cameras trained on the tradgedy on 911, don't you think if there were celebrations here there would be at least one picture or video documenting it.

I do remember video of celebrating in the middle east, but not here.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 26, 2015)

Flopper said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Trump claims that he saw it.  Maybe he did or he thinks he did.  Why would he be lying if everybody agrees that Muslims did celebrate on 9-11?    There is no doubt that Muslims did celebrate. Why is Trump held to a higher absolute standard than Democraps who lie 24/7 and the media covers for them?  Did most Americans get to keep their doctor after the health care bill? Did Obama limit tax increases to those over $250,000 income... that's two bold faced lies in a litany of lies and treason coming out of this administration.


----------



## paperview (Nov 26, 2015)

WheelieAddict said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That's where people are confusing the two -- (and it certainly wasn't thousands and thousands in that Gaza footage.)

Numerous people can also "remember" something that didn't happen -- 
*
"The phenomenon of false memories is common to everybody — the party you’re certain you attended in high school, say, when you were actually home with the flu, but so many people have told you about it over the years that it’s made its way into your own memory cache.*"

There have been many studies on this phenomenon - just one, for example:

*"[T]he investigators spoke with the subjects about the Sept. 11 terrorist attacks and mentioned in passing the footage that had been captured of United Flight 93 crashing in Pennsylvania — footage, of course, that does not exist. In both groups — HSAM subjects and those with normal memories — about 1 in 5 people “remembered” seeing this footage when asked about it later.

“It just seemed like something was falling out of the sky,” said one of the HSAM participants. “I was just, you know, kind of stunned by watching it, you know, go down.”*


False Memories: When Your Brain Makes Stuff Up | TIME.com


----------



## Roudy (Nov 26, 2015)

WheelieAddict said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Exactly, so you think the cameras would be focused on Muslims celebrating in New Jersey, rather than whether the attacks are over, where is the president and congress, who was behind the attacks, what people should do to keep safe, etc.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 26, 2015)

paperview said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The question actually is whether saying the truth that Muslims celebrated, is not allowed because it is offensive to certain people?


----------



## paperview (Nov 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...



??

No, it's that what Trump claimed -- didn't happen/

Were there a few who celebrated around the world?  Some. We know of the small group of adults and kids in Gaza.  Besides that, reaction worldwide was pretty universal in sympathy, even in Islamic countries.  There were isolated incidents, what few there were.

It has nothing to do with being offensive, it has to do with keeping the historical record accurate.

And as we've seen, Trump doesn't give a shit about what the  documented, historical record shows.

Hell, he even changed Civil War history by placing a plaque and memorial on his golf course in honor of a battle that never took place, only to ingratiate himself.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 26, 2015)

You have no videos showing thousands, hundreds, or scores celebrating in NJ.  

None.

Trump lied.

All of the REPUBLICAN candidates will point that out in campaign commercials.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 26, 2015)

All *TRUE REPUBLICANS* will not vote for Trump, the liar.


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Stop lying. The Israelis were seen on the rooftop of the parking lot of the building of the person who called them into authorities.

You can see it yourself at the 1:03 mark in this video. Keep in mind, I'm only linking this video to demonstrate the location of the Israelis and not the message of the video...


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Holyfuckingshit! 

Is there no apex to your stupidity?

Now you're claiming Trump saw videos *on TV and on the Internet* which only exist on peoples' phones??


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


No, you have sycophants like you who will lie to cover for Trump so that he doesn’t look like he lied about what he claimed to have seen on TV. If even one of those supposed "eyewitnesses" can provide proof that they ever said they saw thousands of Muslims cheering in Jersey City prior to last week, then they will be believable.

I have yet to see any such evidence.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 26, 2015)

paperview said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



"Small group in Gaza"  Ha ha ha.  Delusional talk, even your side doesn't agree with that.  Millions did celebrate overseas, that is a fact, the leaders however talked from both sides of their mouths.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 26, 2015)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Videos taken by phones played on TV and on the internet.  Damn!  speaking of stupid.

  Like I said, don't count your chickens until the eggs have hatched.  If and when a video does pop up then you guys will divert to something else Trump said, or it will be the usual "well, the US is oppressing, persecuting and killing their fellow Muslim brethern overseas, what do you expect?!"


----------



## Roudy (Nov 26, 2015)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...



Right.  So we're going to discount all the people that have come forward and said they saw Muslims celebrating and if one of them does come up with a video, then the backup plan is to say "1, 2, 3, 4....it's not a thousand!"  You guys are so predictable.


----------



## paperview (Nov 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


So Trump saw on TV "widely covered" footage of "Videos taken by phones"  that somehow disappeared from all  the media stations that broadcast them?


Ha hahahaha.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 26, 2015)

paperview said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Why would they archive the video?  Besides, if your candidate Hillary can criminally wipe her server clean and get away with it, can we trust a liberal corrupt media to be honest about having such a record, or doing an honest search for it?  No, we obviously cannot.  They haven't even been subpoenaed for it.  And even then they would lie like they do every day.


----------



## paperview (Nov 26, 2015)

If only there was an organization that is fully devoted to cataloging all news media reports all across the nation...

If only people devoted their entire days and livelihood to compiling,  organizing, key wording, and making available these extensive media records to journalists and academia

If only...maybe they could call it something like LexusNexus.


If only...


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Stupid is thinking videos played on TV and the Internet no longer exist because someone erased them from their phone.


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Virtually all videos are archived; and on the Internet,  most web pages can be recovered even if the site no longer exists.

Your excuses are wearing thin.


----------



## paperview (Nov 26, 2015)

Some of these dolts don't understand every media news report in America is archived, and cataloged. 

It's absurd, as some are suggesting, the coverage was scrubbed.

It's birther level stupidity.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Those videos of Muslim celebrations in the Middle East were broadcast over and over on ever TV news network in the country and were the subject of many discussions on talk shows and TV new programs.  Do you really think that if this was going on in New Jersey, that it would have escape the national and local news media?  That is so implausible as to be laughable.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 26, 2015)

paperview said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yeah it's kind like the Birther theory, and his claims of violence within the black community, regardless of the evidence to the contrary, Trump says it happened.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 27, 2015)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Bull.  Videos from youtube and other sites are taken down or lost all the time, and I personally lost all my data several times.  I don't believe we even had icloud back then.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 27, 2015)

Flopper said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



So saying that Muslims celebrated on 9-11 because many if not most of them sympathize with the ideology of the radicals, and therefore we and many Western countries that have a significant population of Muslims  have a problem they need to address, is equivalent to Birther Theory?  Or perhaps you politically correct leftist whack jobs are delusional and Trump is correct.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 27, 2015)

Flopper said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...



Like I said the news organizations were too busy keeping track of the aftermath of 9-11, whether we have other imminent attacks on the way, what is the status of our govt. officials, and what the public should do, to keep track of a bunch of Muslims celebrating.  The celebration videos came from Muslims abroad because they weren't under attack, so the media documented it.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 27, 2015)

The New York Times quotation is far more damning. Here it is

"Within hours of the terror attacks, F.B.I. agents hurriedly intercepted telephone calls in which suspected associates of Al Qaeda in the United States *were overheard celebrating the attacks*. In the following days, agents swept in and arrested them. (New York Times, October 28, 2001, Section 1B; Column 1; Metropolitan Desk; Pg. 2)."


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Television networks maintain their own archives and are not susceptible to losing data due to morons who can't keep track of data on their own phones. If it appeared on TV, there would be a record of it.

As far as the Internet, most webpages can be found here ...

Internet Archive: Wayback Machine

... even if the site is no longer available.

You've exhausted all excuses. Either there's a video or there isn't. At this point, evidence is Trump is full of shit.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 27, 2015)

Faun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



And we know that leftist dominated media would do an honest search of their archives to pull up those videos, right?  Right. They will never unless under court order and even then. The media is corrupt and biased and a political arm of the democrat party.  

As far as the Internet, you aren't going to retrieve 15 year old lost videos on YouTube or other sites with that gimmick.  Get real.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Did Trump say which network he saw it on? As a Republican, wouldn't he most likely have been tuned into Fox?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Nov 28, 2015)

idb said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Why would I be embarrassed for using the word "analogy" to correct _*your *_false claim that I had previously suggested that YOU had  used the word "analogy?"

You really should feel embarrassed for being such a transparently obvious hack and liar.

But mostly, of course, you are just a clueless dumbass.

I dId contend, before, that you are a dumbass.

I was, of course, right about that.  Obviously.

So, to recap for you:

I never said you used the WORD "analogy."

I DID contend that you _used_ an analogy.

I tried to educate you (which is akin to trying to get a lump of shit to smarten up)  that claiming an "equivalence" IS a form of analogy.

I DID contend that you are a dumb ass, which is fair enough since you are absolutely a dumb ass.​


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 28, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Didn't the entire Muslim world erupt in celebrations over 9-11?  I don't understand why people even doubt it, when we have US Muslims TODAY that are calling Islamic terrorists "freedom fighters". Here is part of Trump's evidence:




I remember when it happened but the news media barely touched on it.  They were afraid of backlash against muslims.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 28, 2015)

Perhaps I should make this my SIGNATURE to offset the PAWN LIES?


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Perhaps I should make this my SIGNATURE to offset the PAWN LIES?


_"You gotta see this guy." - Donald Trump_


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 28, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps I should make this my SIGNATURE to offset the PAWN LIES?
> ...



And for Pawn, who is too fucking stupid to get it, even after 4-5 times posting it....


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Imbecile... Where in the video you posted does Kovaleski state he doesn't remember what he wrote 14 years ago?

He doesn't. Clearly, that's not what Trump saw when he mocked  Kovaleski for saying he doesn't remember.

You may believe your own lies but don't expect anyone else to.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 28, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


Trump's claim of large Muslim celebrations in New Jersey and his claim that Obama was not born in US are both theories, neither proven just accusations, but as Trump has said accusations are good enough.


----------



## paperview (Nov 28, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


To see what a disingenuous POS whoever made that video is (and anyone who farts it out of their ass, as the #1 board troll does,)

have a look at the video of Serge it was snipped from:


start at the :30 mark


----------



## Roudy (Nov 28, 2015)

Flopper said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Trump has claimed that Muslims celebrated both domestically and abroad, which many Americans that live in or close to Muslim communities have said.  The left has decided to further demonize  Trump by calling his claim a lie, accusation, or theory without any basis whatsoever other than it's not politically correct say those kinds of things, regardless of the truth.  So basically the left is constantly upset at Trump because he says things that most Americans agree with.


----------



## idb (Nov 28, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


I'm feeling a little bit embarrassed for you now. 

Look, while it's adorable that someone has given you a computer and showed you how to do stuff on it...you really should ask your care giver to take you outside for a little while...maybe you could go to the mall and watch the people and look in the shop windows. 
That would be nice, wouldn't it?


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Trump said he saw *"thousands and thousands"* of Muslims celebrating I'm Jersey City, New Jersey on TV  and on the Internet.  Too bad he can't prove it and the only idiots who believe he isn't full of shit are his acolytes, eh?


----------



## Flopper (Nov 29, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


The point is there is no evidence to support Trump's claim, just accusations and more unsupported claims.


----------



## Toro (Nov 29, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Perhaps I should make this my SIGNATURE to offset the PAWN LIES?


----------



## Toro (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm sure Trump will prove that he is correct.

Just like he did with Obama's birf certificate.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 29, 2015)

Classic Trump....*HILARIOUS TRUMP AT HIS BEST!*


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 29, 2015)

Toro said:


>


Interesting that after bragging about having the "world's greatest memory" the pathological liar says he doesn't remember the reporter who interviewed him a dozen times, but somehow remembered the reporter's arm position.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 29, 2015)

More pathetic BULLSHIT to try and knock trump out by the FAGERAL DemocRATS...as if the FAGS in the Republican party aren't enough....and NOTHING STICKS!!!


----------



## Desperado (Nov 29, 2015)

Not only Muslims but the  *Mossad* was also celebrating in NJ


----------



## paperview (Nov 29, 2015)

If I could create a left wing plant, I'd make one in the image of Vigilante.

He is fucking awesome for delivering Dem votes.


Ten thousand high fives!


----------



## Flopper (Nov 29, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


It's called selective memory.


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2015)

Flopper said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


*Trump: *_"You gotta see this guy......."_


----------



## Flopper (Nov 29, 2015)

Faun said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


*This should make a good campaign ad.*


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Dec 5, 2015)

idb said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...




Damn, lass.  You remain utterly pathetic. 

You are completely uninspired.  You have nothing intelligent to offer.  And you don't even try.

Even your attempts at _ad hominems_ are weak sauce.

You remain, as I accurately labeled you, a dumbass.  Let me reiterate that for you.  You are a dumbass.


----------



## idb (Dec 5, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


Didn't get to the mall huh?


----------



## paperview (Dec 7, 2015)

So, anyone find that video yet?


----------



## Capstone (Dec 7, 2015)

The only thing more laughable than Trump's buffoonery is the extent to which his defenders have tried to alter history to legitimize it.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Dec 12, 2015)

idb said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


So ... 

you admit you have less than nothing to say.


----------

